# The 2015 Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2015)

To kick off the challenge for 2015 I've managed an Imperial Century using an inappropriate bike on inappropriate tyres in cold, blustery weather. 

January - 102.81 miles (165.42km)


----------



## redfalo (4 Jan 2015)

2015

January
04/01 - 103km - Highbury - Epping - Chelmsford and back - 1 point
17/01 - 214km - Willie Warmer Auxdax - 2 points

February
02/02 - 204km - DIY Audax London-Essex-London - 2 points
20/02 - 105km - London to Brighton night ride - 1 point

March
06/03 - 207 km - London - Brighton - Windsor - 2 points
22/03 - 208 km - Man of Kent Audax - 2 points

April
11/04 - 304 km - Green and Yellow Fields Audax - 3 points
17/04 - 124 km - Night Ride London to Barnham - 1 point

May
10/05 - 414 km - Asparagus and Strawberry Audax - 4 points
23/05 - 110 km - Brix to Bayeux (The Fridays Normandy 2015) - 1 point
25/05 - 113 km - Honfleur to Dieppe (The Fridays Normandy 2015) - 1 point
30/05 - 624 km - Windsor-Chester-Windsor Audax - 6 points

June
22/06 - 206 km - DIY Audax London-Essex-London - 2 points

July
07/07 - 211 km - After-Work DIY Audax - 2 points
11/07 - 306 km - A rough Diamond Audax - 3 points

August
07/07 - 205 km - After-Work DIY Audax - 2 points



(total 35)


----------



## mark c (5 Jan 2015)

well i,m chucking my hat into the ring.
4th January.
Bridgwater-Chard-Ilminster-Langort-Bridgwater 104kms.
8th of Febuary.
Burnham on Sea-Chedder-Wells-Glastonbury-Home 105kms.
14th March
Bridgwater-Wells-Oakhill-Stoke st Micheal-Evercreech-Street-Glastonbury-Home and its still cold :-( 103kms.
22nd March.
Glastonbury to Wells-Radstock-Frome-Longleat-Street-Glastonbury. 103kms
5th April
Bridgwater to Burnham-on-sea to Burrington combe-Priddy-Wells-Glastonbury and back 107kms
9th May.
Bridgwater to Burnham on sea to Weston-super-mare to Chedder and home 100 kms.
23rd May
Sedgemoor to Northmoor - Glastonbury and down to Somerton and then North Curry and home. 105kms.
7th June.
Home to Chedder - Priddy - Wells - Glastonbury - to the LBS for some new wheels. 102kms
13th June
Bridgwater - Burham-on-sea - Winscombe - Shipham - Chedder - Shapwick - Home. 106 kms.
27th June
Bridgwater - Corfe - Culmstock - Westleigh - Then the Ncr back to Bridgwater 113 kms.
11th July.
Bridgwater to Yeovil Via Burnham-on-sea, Axbridge , Chedder 107 kms.
15th August
A leisurely ride around somerset going Via Axbridge - Wedmoor - Glastonbury - Somertson - Langport and home. 110 kms.
September 6th
Along the coast to weston super mare then over the mendips to wells and return home.
122kms.
October 3rd
A cold and misty October ride taking in the joys of south Somerset. Home to Crewkerne - Yeovil - and back home for 100.kms, two to go.
November 22nd.
Off to Burham on Sea then across to Wells and back home for a Chilly 102kms.one more for the year :-)
6th December.
Neutral service car drop off in Bath and returned home via Radstock Frome Shepton Mallet Wells and a bit of zig zagging to make it 100.16 kms and that as they say is that. Roll on 2016


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Jan 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6Km, 1 point
- 8th January, 102.9Km, 1 point
- 24th January, 101.2Km, 1 point

*Total points: 3
Total distance: 309.7Km *


----------



## PatrickPending (6 Jan 2015)

January
- 2nd 102Km Blaby - Anstey - Fleckney - Skeffington - Great Bowden - Anstey - Wiloughby Waterleys - Blaby, A massive 1 point!

February
- 15/2 108Km Blaby- Gilmorton - South Kilworth - Naseby - Brixworth - Hasselbech - Theddingworth - Saddington - Fleckney - Anstey - Bruntingthorpe - Ashby Parva - Blaby. Another massive point and February's 100+k done!

March
- 18/3 109Km Blaby- Countesthorpe- Arnesby - Kibworth - Carlton Curlew - Blaston - Alexton - Eyebrook reservoir - Cranoe - Nosely - more villages - home! March's 100K done

- 20/3 106Km - Similar route to 15/2 stopping occasionally to view the eclipse - which was at its maximum when I was just outside of Naseby.

- 25/3 121Km - Blaby - Gilmorton - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Cottesbrooke - Brixworth - Pitsford Reservoir - Walgrave - Old - Harrington - Great Oxendon - Lubenham - Foxton - Gumley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Blaby
Only been to pitsford once before - Reservoir not so nice (so much litter) but villages ok.)

- 27/3 106Km - Test ride or new wheels - no intention of going far from home base but managed to do 106Km just cycling down to Monks Kirby and doing various loops along the way.....

April......

11/4 Blaby - 104Km Peatling Parva - Arnesby - Saddington - gumley - foxton -East Langton - Welham - Medbourne - Drayton - Great Easton - Eyebrook Reservoir - Hallaton - Goadby Carlton Curlew - Great Glen - Wistow - Foston - Countesthorpe - Blaby

26/4 Blaby - 204.59Km Great Glen - Gaulby - Houghton on The Hill - South Croxton - Great Dalby - Whissendine - Wymondham - Waltham in the Wolds - Harby - Granby - Elton - Flawborough - Staunton in the vale - Bottesford - Belvoir - Croxton Kerril - SaltbySproxton - Wymondham - Pickwell - Somerby - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Tur Langton - Saddington- Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Parva Willoughby Waterlys - Blaby Lovely, 2104m of climbing approx 3700calories , still recovering......
May
4/5 117Km Northenden - Wilmslow - Alderly Edge - Over Alderley - Prestbury - Bollington - Up Blaze Hill, the one inbetween and finally Pym's Chair - Along the Goyt Valley - Cat and Fiddle -Langley - Oakgrove - Gawsworth - Marton - Swettenham - Goostrey - Jodrell Bank - Chelford - Got a bit lost! - Alderley Edge - Wilmslow - Northenden

11/5 105Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterleys - - Gilmorton - Walcote - Swinford - Stanford on Avon - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Cottesbrooke - Creatonn - Brixworth - Haselbech - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth - Mowsley - Gumley - Saddington - Peatling Magna - Blaby

7/6 169Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - KIbworth Harcourt - Carlton Curlieu -Goadby - Welham - Nevill Holt - Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Harringworth - Laxton - Southwick - Cotterstock - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Kings Cliffe - Harringworth - Stoke Dry - Hallaton - Cranoe - Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby...Phew....

19/7 117Km Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Broughton Astley- Leire - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Stanford upon Avon - Cold Ashby - Cottesbroke - Naseby - Brixworth - Hasselbech - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth - Saddington - Arnesby - Countesthorpe - Blaby

9/8 108Km Blaby -Arnesby - Carlton Curlew - Ilston - Billesdon - Tilton on the HIll -Alexton - Stockerston - Great Eaton (via the side of Eyebrook Reservoir -Drayton - Medbourne - Cranoe - Glooston - Goadby - Kibworth Harcourt Arnesby - Blaby

23/8 111Km - Northenden - Wilmslow - Alderley Edge - Goostrey - Sweetenham - Hulme Walfield - Marton - Goostrey (via way I came as I got a bit lost!) - Marthall - Morley Green - Wilmslow - Styal - Gatley - Northenden

September
11/9 115Km - Blaby - Broughton Astley - Leire - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Brixworth - Hasselbech - Marston Trussel - Mosely - Gumley - Saddington - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

20/9 105Km - Northenden - Gatley - Styal - Wilmsow - Alderley Edge - Monk's Heath - Goostrey - Twemlow Green - Plumley - Lower Peover - Goostrey - Over Peover - Marthall - Mobberley - Morley Green - Wilmslow - Styal - Gatley - Northenden

October
11/10 120Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Ingarsby - South Croxton - Marefield - Owston - Somerby - Braunston - Launde - Allexton - Eyebrook Reservoir - Drayton - Slawaston - Cranoe - Goadby -Carlton Curlieu - Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Blaby

November
1/11 123Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Ingarsby - South Croxton - Marefield - Borough on the Hill - Somerby - Owston - Launde - Allexton - Eyebrook Reservoir - Drayton - Slawaston - Cranoe - Goadby - Ilston on the Hill -Carlton Curlieu - Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney - Arnesby- Peatling Magna - Blaby Similar to the last one - lovely weather too!

December

6/12 101Km Blaby - Willoughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Leire - Ashby Parva - Bitteswell - Lutterworth - Gilmorton - Walcote - South Kilworth - Stanford on Avon - Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Cottesbroke - Haselbech - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth - Laughton - Gumley - Saddington - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby. Windy, hard work on a hybrid, chucked it down 5 mins after arriving home.


Total 20 points!


----------



## fatjel (10 Jan 2015)

10th Jan 2015 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 

7th Feb 2015 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445


----------



## jefmcg (11 Jan 2015)

Let's join in here ...... Did part of the RideLondon course yesterday, after the rain but in the wind ... and mostly in the dark. Lovely ride though.

No longer used to the distance, so feeling a little knocked about. Worse because I get insomnia after long rides.


----------



## rowdin (16 Jan 2015)

Longest ever ride https://www.strava.com/activities/241776340 Legs feel ok, but my arse is killing me.
I'll have to get some padded shorts and a better saddle.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jan 2015)

2015 January
09/01/2015.  Weald Goose Chase Bat and Ball, Yalding, Paddock Wood, Goudhurst, Marden, Bat & Ball. *111km*. 1 point
16/01/2015 Sydenham, St Mary Cray, Eynsford, Hildenborough, Penshurt, Edenbridge, Hayes. *101km*. 2points


----------



## Fubar (17 Jan 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Jan 2015)

*2015 *
January
100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146


----------



## Osprey (22 Jan 2015)

22nd Jan - route618273602.gpx North Gower, Clyne valley, Swansea Bay, Aberafan seafront, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 112km - 1 point

21st Feb - North Gower coast, South Gower coast, Swansea bay, Clyne valley, Llanelli coastal path burry port and return to north Gower. 103km - 2points

18th March - North Gower, Loughor, Llanelli, Kidwelly, Carmarthen, Pontyates, Cynheidre, Swiss Valley, Llanelli, Gowerton and Crofty. 101Km


----------



## Shanks (24 Jan 2015)

11th Jan 2015 - 106KM Bognor Regis - Petersfield - Havant - Bogor Regis (1 point)
https://www.strava.com/activities/239937299


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

Totals so far this year: 100 km, 1 point.


----------



## Donger (24 Jan 2015)

I'm in. Jack and Grace Cotton Memorial Audax (Bristol-Gloucester-Bristol). 105.6km in all, including getting back to my car. Just as well, as I walked 3km of it due to the ice. it was carnage. January, 1pt.


----------



## Spartak (25 Jan 2015)

Jack Cotton Audax & cycling to start & back. 126km. 1 pt.

https://www.strava.com/activities/245380650


----------



## Fubar (25 Jan 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)


----------



## maltloaf (25 Jan 2015)

Managed to just sneak in this month. Thought I was going to fail at the first hurdle !

Severn bridge loop done again with a couple of the Kingsway CCers.

A bit slow because one of the guys suffered badly with cramp but still good.

https://www.strava.com/activities/244936802

January 101.7km 1 point


----------



## toptom (26 Jan 2015)

2015
25/1/2015 101.87 km with @jayonabike 1pt


----------



## Zcapp96 (26 Jan 2015)

*2015
January*
11th 101.6km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/239640833
25th 104.2km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/245877963

*February*
15th 101.2km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/255200579
22nd 100.9km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/258495204

*March*
8th 102.4km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/264876487
22nd 117.2km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/272250146
28th 101.5km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/275254196
*
April*
10th 132.2km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/282610918
19th 119.1km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/288684032
25th 101.3km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/292290866

*May*
2nd 111.2km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/296549424
10th 120.8km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/301744965
17th 129.5km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/306357817
27th 101.7km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/312822320
30th 102.4km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/314639817

*June*
20th 137.6km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/329164108
28th 131.1km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/334687483

*July*
5th 112km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/339838190
11th 151.4km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/343699462
25th 105.2km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/353933129
*
August*
2nd 160.2km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/359848718
9th 101.4km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/364911077
25th 101.4km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/377002301
30th 137.3km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/380936145

*September*
13th 100.9km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/391202900
27th 122.2km 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/401232710

*October*
18th 121.6km 1 Point https://www.strava.com/activities/415459795
*
Total Distance:3130.5km Points: 27
*


----------



## jayonabike (27 Jan 2015)

*2015
January*
25/1/2015 101.96km with @toptom 1pt


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jan 2015)

*2015

January*
10/1/2015 107.9 Partial following RideLondon route, skipping box Hill
10/1/2015 113.5 Partial following RideLondon route, not skipping box Hill

221.4 km, 2pts.

And .... scene. (see signature)


----------



## Rustybucket (31 Jan 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park - https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266 - 1point


----------



## Brandane (1 Feb 2015)

*January* 31st.
Left it late, but I'm on the board for 2015! 
Will link to Strava once I get home. It was 104.2 km, a wander around Osceola county, Florida.


----------



## Fubar (1 Feb 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)


----------



## Donger (1 Feb 2015)

That's the worst 2 months done now (hopefully). *Windrush Winter Warmer Audax 108km*. Less ice, more wind. Horrible. Running total, 2pts.


----------



## Brandane (3 Feb 2015)

*January* 31st.
Left it late, but I'm on the board for 2015!
Will link to Strava once I get home. It was 104.2 km, a wander around Osceola county, Florida.
Edit: Strava.
*February* 3rd.
Another day somewhere in the Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area. Strava should be interesting as I was totally lost at times!
117 km.
Edit: Strava.


----------



## Spartak (4 Feb 2015)

DIY Audax today to Monmouth. 
Great ride in winter sunshine
106kms. 1 pt. 

Total 2 pts.


----------



## huwsparky (4 Feb 2015)

2015

January 26th - Holiday ride in mid Wales starting near Aberdyfi taking in Machynlleth, Dinas Mawddwy, Bwlch Y Groes, Bala, Dolgellau and back.

113.6 Km (1 point)

Check out my 70.6 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/246417521


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Feb 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point

*Total points: 9
Total distance: 977.6km *


----------



## fatjel (7 Feb 2015)

10th Jan 2015 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 

7th Feb 2015 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Feb 2015)

Jan 25th 2015 | 111.2 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/245402116

Feb 7th 2015 | 104.8 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/251619497

Feb 14th 2015 | 188 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/254864720

Feb 21st 2015 | 212 Km's | 2 points

https://www.strava.com/activities/258057843

March 1st 2015 | 109 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/261623150


March 14th 2015 | 113 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/268089750

March 19th 2015 | 203 Km's | 2 points

https://www.strava.com/activities/270891484

March 20th 2015 | 106 Km's | 1 point


https://www.strava.com/activities/271320690

April 5th 2015 | 142 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/279787597

April 18th 2015 | 121 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/287838792

April 19th 2015 | 127 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/296086517

May 1st 2015 | 100Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/297504579

May 3rd 2015 | 112 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/301142901


May 9th 2015 | 106 Km's | 1 point


https://www.strava.com/activities/301870163

May 10th 2015 | 101.4 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/305612565

May 16th 2015 | 167 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/310178948

May 23rd 2015 | 195 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/312339185

May 26th 2015 | 172 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/318950370

June 5th 2015 | 130 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/324750001

June 13th 2015 | 193 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/332782695

June 25th 2015 | 100 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/334126802

June 27th 2015 | 127.5 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/338261645

July 3rd 2015 | 101 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/343309157

July 10th 2015 | 271 Km's | 2 points

https://www.strava.com/activities/344545882

July 12th 2015 | 161 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/348188501

July 17th 2015 | 223 Km's | 2 points.

https://www.strava.com/activities/352296813

July 23rd 2015 | 103 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/358717097

August 1st 2015 | 147 Km's | 1 point.


https://www.strava.com/activities/359437667

August 2nd 2015 | 174 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/360441831

August 3rd 2015 | 134.9 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/363410842

August 7th 2015 | 124.2 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/379413293

August 28th 2015 | 163 Km's | 1 point.


https://www.strava.com/activities/381067026

August 30th 2015 | 106 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/384705903

September 4th 2015 | 160 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/390536662

September 12th 2015 | 136 Km's | 1 point.


https://www.strava.com/activities/408867741

8th October 2015 | 102 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/423750574

31st October 2015 | 192 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/424460763

1st November 2015 | 102 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/443652689

3rd December 2015 | 101Km's | 1 point.

Full house, challenge completed.


Total points | 44.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Feb 2015)

*2015 *
January
100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Feb 2015)

February's is done. Hopefully the following months will be a little easier.

January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points


----------



## Rustybucket (15 Feb 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park - https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266 - 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB - https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477 - 2 points


----------



## Fubar (15 Feb 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)


----------



## toptom (17 Feb 2015)

2015
JAN
25/1/2015 101.87 km with @@jayonabike 1pt
FEB
15/2/2015 112.8 km waddesdon loop 2pts


----------



## nickyboy (21 Feb 2015)

OK, I'm in
January https://www.strava.com/activities/248608735 Pretty easy 124km recce of part of my Llandudno CC ride

February https://www.strava.com/activities/254758166 Rather harder 102km with 1461m of climbing. Not helped by my falling off and breaking a shifter (but no bones, luckily)

Got to do a full Llandudno recce in March and the ride proper in April so I should be sorted til May


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

Totals so far this year: 200 km, 2 points.


----------



## maltloaf (28 Feb 2015)

Just managed to get my Feb ride in today

Jan 107km 1 point.
Feb 102.2km 1 point.


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Mar 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park - https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192 - 3 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Mar 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point

*Total points: 10
Total distance: 1,081.1km *


----------



## fatjel (6 Mar 2015)

10th Jan 2015 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 

7th Feb 2015 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445

6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2015)

March is done and I seem to recall making a stupid comment about things getting easier.

January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> March is done and I seem to recall making a stupid comment about things getting easier.
> 
> January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
> February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
> March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points


And you are so knackered that you are posting in the metric century thread rather than the imperial one!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> And you are so knackered that you are posting in the metric century thread rather than the imperial one!


 Partly true, but really I'm keeping up to date with both challenges in case the imperial one gets the better of me.


----------



## Brandane (9 Mar 2015)

*January* 31st.
Left it late, but I'm on the board for 2015!
Will link to Strava once I get home. It was 104.2 km, a wander around Osceola county, Florida.
Edit: Strava.

*February* 3rd.
Another day somewhere in the Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area. Strava should be interesting as I was totally lost at times!
117 km.
Edit: Strava.

*March* 7th.
Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Mar 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) - https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563- 4 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Mar 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Wensleydale, Hawes, Clapham)

*Total points: 11
Total distance: 1,197.2km *


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

Totals so far this year: 300 km, 3 points.



Sea of vapours said:


> *2015*
> _January_
> - 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead)
> - 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme)
> ...


Some of my favourite local(-ish) roads there!


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Mar 2015)

*2015 *
January
100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Mar 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402- 5 points


----------



## Donger (14 Mar 2015)

* I'm still in! *

24 *January*: Audax. *Jack & Grace Cotton Memorial*, 105km. (1pt)
1 *February*: Audax. *Windrush Winter Warm-up*. 108km. (2pts)
14 *March*: Audax. *Character Coln*. 102km.(3pts)
No Strava/Garmin evidence, I'm afraid .....but I _do_ have these:-


----------



## Spartak (15 Mar 2015)

March DIY to Monmouth last Tuesday. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/265943977

2015 Total = 3pts


----------



## nickyboy (18 Mar 2015)

OK, I'm in
January https://www.strava.com/activities/248608735 Pretty easy 124km recce of part of my Llandudno CC ride

February https://www.strava.com/activities/254758166 Rather harder 102km with 1461m of climbing. Not helped by my falling off and breaking a shifter (but no bones, luckily)

March https://www.strava.com/activities/270261697 Very easy 135km partial recce of my Manchester - Llandudno ride

April will see the Llandudno ride proper (160km) and the following day from Llandudno to Holyhead (120km) so I'm well sorted til May


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Mar 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Wensleydale, Hawes, Clapham)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*
Total points: 14
Total distance: 1,560.7km *


----------



## Fubar (21 Mar 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)


----------



## toptom (21 Mar 2015)

2015
JAN
25/1/2015 101.87 km with @@jayonabike 1pt
FEB
15/2/2015 112.8 km waddesdon loop 2pts
March 
21/3/2015 104.5 km waddesdon loop 3pts


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Mar 2015)

*2015 *
January
100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)


----------



## jiberjaber (21 Mar 2015)

Thought I best chuck my hat in the ring as a way to keep me going through the year...

Didn't get out till Feb

*Feb 15*
7th Feb - Chelmsford to Clacton 104.2km 1 points
15th Feb - Chelmsford City CTC ride out to Allens Green 105.6km 2 points
_*March 15*_
1st March - Chelmsford CTC ride out to Lamarsh 103.3km 3 points
6th Match - FNRttC Brighton Edition 102.2km 4 points
22 March - Chelmsford CTC Ride to Finchingfield via Bocking Church Street 103.6km 5 points
27 March - Trip to the seaside, Southend edition....103.7km 6 points
*April 15*
5 April - Chelmsford CTC ride to Henham via Thaxted 102.5km 7 points
12 April - Chelmsford CTC Ride to Waltham Abbey 106.8km 8 points
17 April - FNRTtC, Bognor Edition main event... 138.6km 9 points
25 April - Chelmsford to Carshalton, Kent Edition 113.9km 10 points
*May 15*
4 May - Ipswich to pick up my train tickets 108km 11 points
10 May - My first Imperial Century dedicated to the Ott Family 169km 12 points
22 May - Finchingfield and the Blue Egg for Lunch 100km 109km 13 points
*June 15*
6 June - Abridge & Allen's Green, hell of a WSW wind today... 114km 14 points
14 June - Chelmsford CTC Ride that didnt go to Burnham... 120km 15 points
28 June - Chelmsford CTC Layer de la Haye 104km 16 points
*July 15*
6 July - Welcome to the jungle..... The Dengie Adventure 136km 17 points
25 July - Wen-Wen: London to Hastings 139km 18 points
*Aug 15*
01 Aug - Sunrise and Bacon Sarnies 114km 19 points
13 Aug - Coast to Coast Day 2 2015 126km 20 points
23 Aug - Chelmsford CTC Brick End via Hatfield Heath / Sawbridgeworth 101km 21 points


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Mar 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402- 5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328 -6 points


----------



## Rustybucket (29 Mar 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623 – 7 points


----------



## Fubar (30 Mar 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)


----------



## maltloaf (1 Apr 2015)

I just made it (again), with a whole day to spare !

100km Loop via the severn bridge (again) in fairly blustery conditions but a decent average and a load of pb's but mostly still pleased to be in the challenge.

https://www.strava.com/activities/276340281

Jan 1pt
Feb 1pt
Mar 1pt

still rolling on ...

:-)


----------



## Donger (1 Apr 2015)

maltloaf said:


> I just made it (again), with a whole day to spare !
> 
> 100km Loop via the severn bridge (again) in fairly blustery conditions but a decent average and a load of pb's but mostly still pleased to be in the challenge.
> 
> ...


 If there was a special award for red-lining it ........! Well done Maltloaf. Doing the Kingsway CC proud.


----------



## maltloaf (1 Apr 2015)

Donger said:


> If there was a special award for red-lining it ........! Well done Maltloaf. Doing the Kingsway CC proud.


Haha I know mate. Cutting it fine but fell pretty lucky with the weather. The day before and the day after were both horrible. 

Should be a bit earlier this month as I'm all finished with work for the time being. 

See you soon buddy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319


----------



## Fubar (4 Apr 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Apr 2015)

*2015 *
January
100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 Points)


----------



## Brandane (4 Apr 2015)

*January* 31st.
Left it late, but I'm on the board for 2015!
Will link to Strava once I get home. It was 104.2 km, a wander around Osceola county, Florida.
Edit: Strava.

*February* 3rd.
Another day somewhere in the Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area. Strava should be interesting as I was totally lost at times!
117 km.
Edit: Strava.

*March* 7th.
Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava. 

*April* 4th.
Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2015)

April's qualifier done and my longest ride to date. 

January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points


----------



## Rustybucket (6 Apr 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

*April*
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) - https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175 - 8 points


----------



## fatjel (6 Apr 2015)

10th Jan 2015 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 

7th Feb 2015 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445

28th Feb 2015 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436

6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952

12th March 2015 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131

22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727

28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247

6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864


17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349

18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> April's qualifier done and my longest ride to date.
> 
> January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
> February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
> ...


Well done, but didn't we decide that you were actually doing the _IMPERIAL_ century a month challenge?


----------



## maltloaf (8 Apr 2015)

Hope @Donger doesn't take this as too much of a shock but I've done my 100k for April already ! 

A change of route and an increase in climbing and distance. 117km 

https://www.strava.com/activities/281388026

Jan 1pt
Feb 1pt 
Mar 1pt
Apr 1pt


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Apr 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray)
*
Total points: 16
Total distance: 1,803km *


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Apr 2015)

*2015 *
January
100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)


----------



## Rustybucket (12 Apr 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

*April*
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins - https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521 - 9 points


----------



## Donger (12 Apr 2015)

Nearly failed today, but just about got round despite a heavy knock to my kneecap in the first mile and an impromptu repair to a broken saddle clamp when still 25 miles from the finish . Rode to and from, and completed, the 60 mile "Paris-Roubaix 2015 Rob Willmott Memorial Ride " with @Dark46....... 105km.
Added to 3 audaxes in Jan-March above, that's 4pts in all, and I'm still in (just).


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

Total of the qualifying rides (that I am using in this challenge***) so far this year: 414 km, 4 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.)


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Apr 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Col du Deepdale)
*
Total points: 17
Total distance: 1,912.2km*


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Apr 2015)

*2015 *
January
100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

Total of the qualifying rides (that I am using in this challenge***) so far this year: 530 km, 5 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.)


----------



## Fubar (20 Apr 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)


----------



## toptom (20 Apr 2015)

2015
JAN
25/1/2015 101.87 km with @@jayonabike 1pt
FEB
15/2/2015 112.8 km waddesdon loop 2pts
March 
21/3/2015 104.5 km waddesdon loop 3pts
April 
19/4/2015 101.5 km. up to wendover woods 4pts


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Apr 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L)
*
Total points: 18
Total distance: 2,065.2km*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 2103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Apr 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)


----------



## Fubar (25 Apr 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)


----------



## fatjel (25 Apr 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2015)

Braved @nickyboy's forum ride despite the forecast. Two imperial centuries in a month! I'd never have dreamed I could do that a year ago.

January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points
April - 106.9 miles (172km) 5 points


----------



## Rustybucket (26 Apr 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

*April*
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462- 10 points


----------



## Spartak (27 Apr 2015)

April completed !

White Horse Challenge Sportif yesterday. 

145 kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/292870639


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2015)

April done and dusted.
Manchester - Llandudno (lots of post ride banter on the thread so won't bore you here)
https://www.strava.com/activities/293209473

Then did Llandudno - Holyhead on Sunday. Tough NW headwind all day but it was sunny. Never ridden on Anglesey before. Really is nice as they have built a super fast highway to the port that takes all the traffic going to Ireland so the back roads (although some are A roads) are really quiet, even on a nice Sunday afternoon. Train home, got back about 2130. Managed a record week for mileage; 280 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/293209422


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 May 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth)
*
Total points: 19
Total distance: 2,231.2km*


----------



## Fubar (2 May 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)


----------



## Rustybucket (4 May 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

*April*
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462-10 points

*May*
04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun - https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207 - 11 points


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2015)

May's Metric Century is in the bag, but wasn't the ride I had in mind when setting out this morning. Ah well.....

January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points
April - 106.9 miles (172km) 5 points
May - 75.22 miles (121.03km) 6 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 May 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*
Total points: 20
Total distance: 2,349.8km*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 May 2015)

Take two on the Imperial Century for May. Bloomin' hard work but it's in the bag (and is worth another point for the metric challenge ).
January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points
April - 106.9 miles (172km) 5 points
May - 75.22 miles (121.03km) 6 points
May - 102.41 miles (164.78km) 7 points.


----------



## Donger (9 May 2015)

Well, I'm still in .... but it's not getting any easier. (106km South Glos 100 Audax today, so that's 4 audaxes and 1 charity ride for me).
5 down, 7 to go. Don't expect any multiples from me!


----------



## Goonerobes (10 May 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2015)

May done and dusted
https://www.strava.com/activities/301785722
Including 2000m of climbing (well 1,982m actually). The SW wind really got up in the afternoon. Coming back over Newhey Road into a 30mph headwind was truly horrible. The only time I've been on my bike and wondered what the hell I was doing there. Modified the route to drop into Uppermill for hot chocolate and cake which perked me up


----------



## Rustybucket (10 May 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

*April*
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462-10 points

*May*

04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun - https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207 - 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) - https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325 - 12 points


----------



## Fubar (11 May 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 May 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Oxnop Moor, Ribblehead)
*
Total points: 21
Total distance: 2,513.8km*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 May 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
*
Total points: 22
Total distance: 2,614.8km*


----------



## Fubar (16 May 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)


----------



## Goonerobes (16 May 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.)


----------



## Rustybucket (17 May 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

*April*
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462-10 points

*May*

04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun -https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207- 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325- 12 points
17/05/2015 – 267km – Great Escape Audax- www.strava.com/activities/306585156- 14 points


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> *2015
> January*
> 31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
> *
> ...


I'm pretty sure you're allowed two points for that last one.


----------



## Rustybucket (17 May 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm pretty sure you're allowed two points for that last one.


Ok thanks. If anyone disagrees let me know and will change back to 1


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 May 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
*
Total points: 24
Total distance: 2,817.3km*


----------



## Brandane (21 May 2015)

*January* 31st.
Left it late, but I'm on the board for 2015!
Will link to Strava once I get home. It was 104.2 km, a wander around Osceola county, Florida.
Edit: Strava.

*February* 3rd.
Another day somewhere in the Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area. Strava should be interesting as I was totally lost at times!
117 km.
Edit: Strava.

*March* 7th.
Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April* 4th.
Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May* 21st.
Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme, return partly by road to avoid rough sections of path! 104km. Strava link on return to Blighty, and a computer.


----------



## Fubar (23 May 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)


----------



## Fubar (23 May 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Ok thanks. If anyone disagrees let me know and will change back to 1



Yup that is correct - 1 point for every 100k in one ride.


----------



## Goonerobes (23 May 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)


----------



## Spartak (25 May 2015)

May completed !

Monmouth DIY Audax

103 kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/311317770


----------



## Brandane (26 May 2015)

*January* 31st.
Left it late, but I'm on the board for 2015!
Will link to Strava once I get home. It was 104.2 km, a wander around Osceola county, Florida.
Edit: Strava.

*February* 3rd.
Another day somewhere in the Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area. Strava should be interesting as I was totally lost at times!
117 km.
Edit: Strava.

*March* 7th.
Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April* 4th.
Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May* 21st.
Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme, return partly by road to avoid rough sections of path! 104km. Strava.

26th.
Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.


----------



## fatjel (26 May 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899


----------



## maltloaf (30 May 2015)

Cut this one a bit fine. It was either today or tomorrow so I set the alarm for 5am this morning and was out on the road at 5.35. 

Did the Severn Bridge loop again (it's handy as it's just about exactly 100km).

Seemed to be going quite well but cramped up really badly after about 55miles so the last 7 miles were agony :-(

https://www.strava.com/activities/314567429

So I'm still in :-)

Jan 1pt
Feb 1pt
Mar 1pt 
Apr 1pt 
May 1pt

See @Donger I told you I'd make it ;-)


----------



## Fubar (30 May 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)


----------



## Goonerobes (30 May 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)


----------



## Rustybucket (30 May 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

*April*
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462-10 points

*May*

04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun -https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207- 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325- 12 points
17/05/2015 – 267km – Great Escape Audax-www.strava.com/activities/306585156-14 points
30/05/2015 – 163km – Warm up for the Wiggle Dragon ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/314656364 - 15 points


----------



## nickyboy (31 May 2015)

Got another May 100 in yesterday; CC ride in the Peak District. Surely 6,900ft of climbing deserves more than a point doesn't it???
Totally knackered at the end but a great day out

Something went wrong with the Garmin so ride's in two bits

https://www.strava.com/activities/315085067
https://www.strava.com/activities/315085098


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

30th May: Hilly Forest of Bowland forum ride 110 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

Total in this challenge***: 7 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.)


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

30th May: Hilly Forest of Bowland forum ride 110 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

4th June: Mega-hilly Holme Moss, Snake Pass, Holme Moss ride 144 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

Total in this challenge***: 8 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465

06th June - Clockwise loop around Leicester and a dip of the toes into Northamptonshire. 170km (14 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548


----------



## Donger (6 Jun 2015)

I'm still in ..... 6 down, 6 to go. June over and done with.
Did the Severn Bridge loop with @Dark46 today, bigging it up with a few extra miles down the lanes near Frampton on Severn near the end. 104.1 km (64.7 miles) in the end, and much the easiest of my 6 Challenge rides so far this year.. No strava or anything like that, just our reports in "Your Ride Today" and this photo:


----------



## Rustybucket (7 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/320441722

Another 2 points, will put in the correct format when I'm back home on the pc


----------



## gordyfinbar (10 Jun 2015)

Donger said:


> I'm still in ..... 6 down, 6 to go. June over and done with.
> Did the Severn Bridge loop with @Dark46 today, bigging it up with a few extra miles down the lanes near Frampton on Severn near the end. 104.1 km (64.7 miles) in the end, and much the easiest of my 6 Challenge rides so far this year.. No strava or anything like that, just our reports in "Your Ride Today" and this photo:
> View attachment 90950



good effort as usual Donger . Nice Jersey too. Ive a book for you to read , remind me next time i see you


----------



## Brandane (10 Jun 2015)

*January* 31st.
Left it late, but I'm on the board for 2015!
Will link to Strava once I get home. It was 104.2 km, a wander around Osceola county, Florida.
Edit: Strava.

*February* 3rd.
Another day somewhere in the Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area. Strava should be interesting as I was totally lost at times!
117 km.
Edit: Strava.

*March* 7th.
Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April* 4th.
Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May* 21st.
Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme, return partly by road to avoid rough sections of path! 104km. Strava.

26th.
Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.

*June* 10th.
Largs to Dumfries. 162km. Strava.


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Jun 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)

*Total points: 26
Total distance: 3,021.3km*


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

31 January 15 / 105.5 kms (Taunton-Ilminster-Langport)
28 February 15 / 101.95 kms (Taunton-Barrington-Langport)
22 March 15 / 111.76 kms (Corfe Hill-Ilminster-Somerton)
30 April 15 / 104.6 kms (Bridgwater-Langport-Taunton)
12 May 15 / 103.94 kms (Quantock Hills)
23 May 15 / 133.99 kms (Bridgwater-Glastonbury-Langport)


----------



## Fubar (13 Jun 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Jun 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)


----------



## Rustybucket (17 Jun 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

*April*
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462-10 points

*May*

04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun -https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207- 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325- 12 points
17/05/2015 – 267km – Great Escape Audax-www.strava.com/activities/306585156-14 points
30/05/2015 – 163km – Warm up for the Wiggle Dragon ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/314656364 - 15 points

*June*

07/06/2015 – 227km – Wiggle Dragon Ride (Gran Fondo) - https://www.strava.com/activities/320441722 - 17 points
14/06/2015 - 163KM - 100 Miler with Dan – 7minsPB - https://www.strava.com/activities/325211997 - 18points


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2015)

_31 January 2015 / 105.5 kms (Taunton-Ilminster-Langport)
28 February 2015 / 101.95 kms (Taunton-Barrington-Langport)
22 March 2015 / 111.76 kms (Corfe Hill-Ilminster-Somerton)
30 April 2015 / 104.6 kms (Bridgwater-Langport-Taunton)
12 May 2015 / 103.94 kms (Quantock Hills)
23 May 2015 / 133.99 kms (Bridgwater-Glastonbury-Langport)_

19 June 2015 / 127.62 kms (Bridgwater-Mark-Wedmore-Langport)


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Jun 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)

*Total points: 27
Total distance: 3,169.1km*


----------



## Fubar (20 Jun 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465

06th June - Clockwise loop around Leicester and a dip of the toes into Northamptonshire. 170km (14 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548

17th June - East and South of Leicester 164km (15 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/327187885


----------



## Brandane (20 Jun 2015)

*January* 31st.
Left it late, but I'm on the board for 2015!
Will link to Strava once I get home. It was 104.2 km, a wander around Osceola county, Florida.
Edit: Strava.

*February* 3rd.
Another day somewhere in the Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area. Strava should be interesting as I was totally lost at times!
117 km.
Edit: Strava.

*March* 7th.
Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April* 4th.
Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May* 21st.
Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme, return partly by road to avoid rough sections of path! 104km. Strava.

26th.
Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.

*June* 10th.
Largs to Dumfries. 162km. Strava.

19th.
EdFoC night ride. 100km. Strava.


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Jun 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Jun 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

*April*
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462-10 points

*May*

04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun -https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207- 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325- 12 points
17/05/2015 – 267km – Great Escape Audax-www.strava.com/activities/306585156-14 points
30/05/2015 – 163km – Warm up for the Wiggle Dragon ride -https://www.strava.com/activities/314656364- 15 points

*June*

07/06/2015 – 227km – Wiggle Dragon Ride (Gran Fondo) -https://www.strava.com/activities/320441722- 17 points
14/06/2015 - 163KM - 100 Miler with Dan – 7minsPB -https://www.strava.com/activities/325211997- 18 points
20/06/2015 - 110KM – New Forest – 30minsPB -https://www.strava.com/activities/329255142- 19 points


----------



## fatjel (22 Jun 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jun 2015)

June's qualifying ride done to stay in both this and the Imperial challenge. Played it safe and repeated the north Shropshire loop from last time out so that it would be easy to abandon if I had to (I didn't have to ). The downside is that this showed I'm not ready for a metric double yet so won't be joining @ColinJ for his forum 200km.

January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points
April - 106.9 miles (172km) 5 points
May - 75.22 miles (121.03km) 6 points
May - 102.41 miles (164.78km) 7 points.
June - 103.27 miles (166.16km) 8 points


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> June's qualifying ride done to stay in both this and the Imperial challenge. Played it safe and repeated the north Shropshire loop from last time out so that it would be easy to abandon if I had to (I didn't have to ). The downside is that this showed I'm not ready for a metric double yet so won't be joining @ColinJ for his forum 200km.
> 
> January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
> February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
> ...


But my ride is _*flat*_ ...

Well done on your century ride, anyway!


----------



## Brandane (23 Jun 2015)

*January*
31st.......Osceola county, Florida. 104km. Strava.

*February*
3rd.......Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area.117 km. Strava.

*March*
7th.......Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April*
4th.......Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May*
21st.......Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme. 104km. Strava.
26th.......Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.

*June*
10th.......Largs to Dumfries. 162km. Strava.
19th.......EdFoC night ride. 100km. Strava.
23rd.......Arran. 101 km. Strava.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Jun 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
*Total points: 29
Total distance: 3,454.4km*


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Jun 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jun 2015)

_31 January 2015 / 105.5 kms (Taunton - Ilminster - Langport)
28 February 2015 / 101.95 kms (Taunton - Barrington - Langport)
22 March 2015 / 111.76 kms (Corfe Hill - Ilminster - Somerton)
30 April 2015 / 104.6 kms (Bridgwater - Langport - Taunton)
12 May 2015 / 103.94 kms (Quantock Hills)
23 May 2015 / 133.99 kms (Bridgwater - Glastonbury - Langport)
19 June 2015 / 127.62 kms (Bridgwater - Mark - Wedmore - Langport)_

25 June 2015 / 113.12 kms (Buckland Hill - Upottery - Ottery St Mary - Culmstock)


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

30th May: Hilly Forest of Bowland forum ride 110 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

4th June: Mega-hilly Holme Moss, Snake Pass, Holme Moss ride 144 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

27th June: My '200' forum ride, tour of Cheshire, 208 km, 2 points, RIDE REPORT.

Total in this challenge***: 10 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.)


----------



## maltloaf (28 Jun 2015)

Made it with a whole 3 days to spare this month. Lots going on at home meaning I couldn't go far in case I had to dash back so had an afternoon of lots of little local loops to make up my 100k

https://www.strava.com/activities/334061020

Jan 1pt
Feb 1pt
Mar 1pt 
Apr 1pt
May 1pt
Jun 1pt

Half way there :-)


----------



## Rustybucket (28 Jun 2015)

*2015
January*
31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point
*
February*
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

*March*
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

*April*
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462-10 points

*May*
04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun -https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207- 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325- 12 points
17/05/2015 – 267km – Great Escape Audax-www.strava.com/activities/306585156-14 points
30/05/2015 – 163km – Warm up for the Wiggle Dragon ride -https://www.strava.com/activities/314656364- 15 points

*June*
07/06/2015 – 227km – Wiggle Dragon Ride (Gran Fondo) -https://www.strava.com/activities/320441722- 17 points
14/06/2015 - 163KM - 100 Miler with Dan – 7minsPB -https://www.strava.com/activities/325211997- 18 points
20/06/2015 - 110KM – New Forest – 30minsPB -https://www.strava.com/activities/329255142- 19 points
28/06/2015 - 105KM – Surrey Hills (PB on all the hills) -https://www.strava.com/activities/334528173- 20 points


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2015)

*January*
31st.......Osceola county, Florida. 104km. Strava.

*February*
3rd.......Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area.117 km. Strava.

*March*
7th.......Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April*
4th.......Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May*
21st.......Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme. 104km. Strava.
26th.......Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.

*June*
10th.......Largs to Dumfries. 162km. Strava.
19th.......EdFoC night ride. 100km. Strava.
23rd.......Arran. 101 km. Strava.

*July*
1st........Greenock/Kilmacolm/Dalry loop. 103km. Strava.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Jul 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)

*Total points: 30
Total distance: 3,592.7km*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465

06th June - Clockwise loop around Leicester and a dip of the toes into Northamptonshire. 170km (14 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548

17th June - East and South of Leicester 164km (15 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/327187885

2nd July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (16 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/337408423


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465

06th June - Clockwise loop around Leicester and a dip of the toes into Northamptonshire. 170km (14 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548

17th June - East and South of Leicester 164km (15 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/327187885

2nd July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (16 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/337408423

3rd july - Extended extended commute to work 101km (17 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/338068369


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Jul 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2015)

Really getting fed up having to always battle against the wind now, but another Imperial Century completed to keep the two challenges going.

January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points
April - 106.9 miles (172km) 5 points
May - 75.22 miles (121.03km) 6 points
May - 102.41 miles (164.78km) 7 points.
June - 103.27 miles (166.16km) 8 points
July - 112.05 miles (180.28km) 9 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Jul 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)

*Total points: 31
Total distance: 3,695.1km*


----------



## fatjel (5 Jul 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465

06th June - Clockwise loop around Leicester and a dip of the toes into Northamptonshire. 170km (14 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548

17th June - East and South of Leicester 164km (15 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/327187885

2nd July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (16 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/337408423

3rd July - Extended extended commute to work 101km (17 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/338068369

6th July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (18 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/340151295 

https://www.strava.com/activities/338068369


----------



## Rustybucket (6 Jul 2015)

*2015
January31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point

February
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

March
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

April
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462-10 points

May
04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun -https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207- 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325- 12 points
17/05/2015 – 267km – Great Escape Audax-www.strava.com/activities/306585156-14 points
30/05/2015 – 163km – Warm up for the Wiggle Dragon ride -https://www.strava.com/activities/314656364- 15 points

June
07/06/2015 – 227km – Wiggle Dragon Ride (Gran Fondo) -https://www.strava.com/activities/320441722- 17 points
14/06/2015 - 163KM - 100 Miler with Dan – 7minsPB -https://www.strava.com/activities/325211997- 18 points
20/06/2015 - 110KM – New Forest – 30minsPB -https://www.strava.com/activities/329255142- 19 points
28/06/2015 - 105KM – Surrey Hills (PB on all the hills) -https://www.strava.com/activities/334528173- 20 points*

*July
04/07/2015 - 137KM - 85 Miles - Ran out of Juice! - https://www.strava.com/activities/339060598 - 21 points*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465

06th June - Clockwise loop around Leicester and a dip of the toes into Northamptonshire. 170km (14 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548

17th June - East and South of Leicester 164km (15 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/327187885

2nd July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (16 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/337408423

3rd July - Extended extended commute to work 101km (17 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/338068369

6th July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (18 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/340151295

10th July - Another extended commute to work 102km (19 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/342897657


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465

06th June - Clockwise loop around Leicester and a dip of the toes into Northamptonshire. 170km (14 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548

17th June - East and South of Leicester 164km (15 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/327187885

2nd July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (16 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/337408423

3rd July - Extended extended commute to work 101km (17 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/338068369

6th July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (18 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/340151295

10th July - Another extended commute to work 102km (19 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/342897657

11th July - Julys imperial century ride 179km (20 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/343637693


----------



## fatjel (11 Jul 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points) 
11th July 154.6 km SFA easy ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)


----------



## coffeejo (11 Jul 2015)

_31 January 2015 / 105.5 kms (Taunton - Ilminster - Langport)
28 February 2015 / 101.95 kms (Taunton - Barrington - Langport)
22 March 2015 / 111.76 kms (Corfe Hill - Ilminster - Somerton)
30 April 2015 / 104.6 kms (Bridgwater - Langport - Taunton)
12 May 2015 / 103.94 kms (Quantock Hills)
23 May 2015 / 133.99 kms (Bridgwater - Glastonbury - Langport)
19 June 2015 / 127.62 kms (Bridgwater - Mark - Wedmore - Langport)
25 June 2015 / 113.12 kms (Buckland Hill - Upottery - Ottery St Mary - Culmstock)_

11 July 2015 / 115.58 kms (Exe Estuary, plus there and back)


----------



## Donger (11 Jul 2015)

Still going strong (or at least hanging in there) everyone.
Teddybears' Picnic Audax, 11 July. 103.6km.
No Strava, but I did get another of these ....



That's 5 audaxes, and one charity ride and one Severn Bridge & back with @Dark46 so far. 7 down, 5 to go.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Jul 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)


----------



## Fubar (12 Jul 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)


----------



## Rustybucket (13 Jul 2015)

*2015
January31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -**https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266**- 1 point

February*
*15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -**https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477**- 2 points

March*
*01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -**https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192**- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -**https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-**4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://**www.strava.com/activities/267811402-**5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://**www.strava.com/activities/272110328**-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://**www.strava.com/activities/275848623**– 7 points

April*
*04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -**https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175**- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -**https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521**- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://**www.strava.com/activities/292918462-**10 points

May*
*04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun -**https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207**- 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) -**https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325**- 12 points
17/05/2015 – 267km – Great Escape Audax-**www.strava.com/activities/306585156-**14 points
30/05/2015 – 163km – Warm up for the Wiggle Dragon ride -**https://www.strava.com/activities/314656364**- 15 points

June*
*07/06/2015 – 227km – Wiggle Dragon Ride (Gran Fondo) -**https://www.strava.com/activities/320441722**- 17 points
14/06/2015 - 163KM - 100 Miler with Dan – 7minsPB -**https://www.strava.com/activities/325211997**- 18 points
20/06/2015 - 110KM – New Forest – 30minsPB -https://**www.strava.com/activities/329255142-** 19 points
28/06/2015 - 105KM – Surrey Hills (PB on all the hills) -https://**www.strava.com/activities/334528173-** 20 points

July
04/07/2015 - 137KM - 85 Miles - Ran out of Juice! - **https://www.strava.com/activities/339060598** - 21 points
12/07/2015 - 120KM - Chiltern's with Dan - *https://www.strava.com/activities/344421778*- 22 points*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465

06th June - Clockwise loop around Leicester and a dip of the toes into Northamptonshire. 170km (14 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548

17th June - East and South of Leicester 164km (15 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/327187885

2nd July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (16 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/337408423

3rd July - Extended extended commute to work 101km (17 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/338068369

6th July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (18 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/340151295

10th July - Another extended commute to work 102km (19 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/342897657

11th July - Julys imperial century ride 179km (20 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/343637693

14th July - Another extended commute to work 100km (21 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/345683521


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Jul 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jul 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465

06th June - Clockwise loop around Leicester and a dip of the toes into Northamptonshire. 170km (14 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548

17th June - East and South of Leicester 164km (15 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/327187885

2nd July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (16 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/337408423

3rd July - Extended extended commute to work 101km (17 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/338068369

6th July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (18 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/340151295

10th July - Another extended commute to work 102km (19 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/342897657

11th July - Julys imperial century ride 179km (20 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/343637693

14th July - Another extended commute to work 100km (21 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/345683521

21st July - here there and every where - was only going out for 30 miles! - 165km (22 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/350808679


----------



## Rustybucket (24 Jul 2015)

*2015
January31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -**https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266**- 1 point

February*
*15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -**https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477**- 2 points

March*
*01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -**https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192**- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -**https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-**4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://**www.strava.com/activities/267811402-**5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://**www.strava.com/activities/272110328**-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://**www.strava.com/activities/275848623**– 7 points

April*
*04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -**https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175**- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -**https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521**- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://**www.strava.com/activities/292918462-**10 points

May*
*04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun -**https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207**- 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) -**https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325**- 12 points
17/05/2015 – 267km – Great Escape Audax-**www.strava.com/activities/306585156-**14 points
30/05/2015 – 163km – Warm up for the Wiggle Dragon ride -**https://www.strava.com/activities/314656364**- 15 points

June*
*07/06/2015 – 227km – Wiggle Dragon Ride (Gran Fondo) -**https://www.strava.com/activities/320441722**- 17 points
14/06/2015 - 163KM - 100 Miler with Dan – 7minsPB -**https://www.strava.com/activities/325211997**- 18 points
20/06/2015 - 110KM – New Forest – 30minsPB -https://**www.strava.com/activities/329255142-** 19 points
28/06/2015 - 105KM – Surrey Hills (PB on all the hills) -https://**www.strava.com/activities/334528173-** 20 points

July
04/07/2015 - 137KM - 85 Miles - Ran out of Juice! - **https://www.strava.com/activities/339060598** - 21 points
12/07/2015 - 120KM - Chiltern's with Dan - *https://www.strava.com/activities/344421778*- 22 points*
19/07/2015 - 105KM - 2 Windsor / Ascot Loops- https://www.strava.com/activities/349156972- 23 points


----------



## Fubar (25 Jul 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)
25 July, 132k - Callander Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Bridge of Allen, Doune, Callander, Doune, Bridge of Allen, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (18 points)


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Jul 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Jul 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)

*Total points: 32
Total distance: 3,847km*


----------



## fatjel (26 Jul 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points) 
11th July 154.6 km SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jul 2015)

I'm out of the challenge. I didn't manage one in June; bit busy with other stuff. That and motivating myself to do 2000+m climbing

Did a couple in July; 110km CC ride in the Peak District and 180km Glossop - Scarborough


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

30th May: Hilly Forest of Bowland forum ride 110 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

4th June: Mega-hilly Holme Moss, Snake Pass, Holme Moss ride 144 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

27th June: My '200' forum ride, tour of Cheshire, 208 km, 2 points, RIDE REPORT.

25th July: My Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle plus extras, 131 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

Total in this challenge***: 11 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.)


----------



## Rustybucket (28 Jul 2015)

2015
January31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point

February
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

March
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

April
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462-10 points

May
04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun -https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207- 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325- 12 points
17/05/2015 – 267km – Great Escape Audax-www.strava.com/activities/306585156-14 points
30/05/2015 – 163km – Warm up for the Wiggle Dragon ride -https://www.strava.com/activities/314656364- 15 points

June
07/06/2015 – 227km – Wiggle Dragon Ride (Gran Fondo) -https://www.strava.com/activities/320441722- 17 points
14/06/2015 - 163KM - 100 Miler with Dan – 7minsPB -https://www.strava.com/activities/325211997- 18 points
20/06/2015 - 110KM – New Forest – 30minsPB -https://www.strava.com/activities/329255142- 19 points
28/06/2015 - 105KM – Surrey Hills (PB on all the hills) -https://www.strava.com/activities/334528173- 20 points

July
04/07/2015 - 137KM - 85 Miles - Ran out of Juice! - https://www.strava.com/activities/339060598 - 21 points
12/07/2015 - 120KM - Chiltern's with Dan - https://www.strava.com/activities/344421778- 22 points
19/07/2015 - 105KM - 2 Windsor / Ascot Loops- https://www.strava.com/activities/349156972- 23 points
25/07/2015 - 134KM – Home to Home PB by 30 mins- https://www.strava.com/activities/353482057 - 24 points


----------



## fatjel (29 Jul 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points) 
11th July 154.6 km SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 ponts)


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jul 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)

*Total points: 33
Total distance: 3,948.4km*


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Aug 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)


----------



## Brandane (1 Aug 2015)

*January*
31st.......Osceola county, Florida. 104km. Strava.

*February*
3rd.......Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area.117 km. Strava.

*March*
7th.......Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April*
4th.......Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May*
21st.......Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme. 104km. Strava.
26th.......Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.

*June*
10th.......Largs to Dumfries. 162km. Strava.
19th.......EdFoC night ride. 100km. Strava.
23rd.......Arran. 101 km. Strava.

*July*
1st........Greenock/Kilmacolm/Dalry loop. 103km. Strava.
30th......Flaxton to Scarborough; York to Flaxton. 108km. Strava.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2015)

August completed. I made the wind work for me this time - Ha! it wasn't expecting that!  

January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points
April - 106.9 miles (172km) 5 points
May - 75.22 miles (121.03km) 6 points
May - 102.41 miles (164.78km) 7 points.
June - 103.27 miles (166.16km) 8 points
July - 112.05 miles (180.28km) 9 points
August - 114.27 miles (183.86km) 10 points


----------



## Rustybucket (3 Aug 2015)

2015
January31/01/2015 - 103km - Cycling in the snow - Richmond park -https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266- 1 point

February
15/02/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477- 2 points

March
01/03/2015 – 142km – EVANS Ride It – Sandown Park -https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192- 3 points
07/03/2015 – 127km –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563-4 points
14/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 7 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/267811402-5 points
22/03/2015 – 105km – Box Hill Loop – 3 Mins faster PB -https://www.strava.com/activities/272110328-6 points
29/03/2015 – 140km – Loxwood Loop, Brutal weather -https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623– 7 points

April
04/04/2015 – 134km – Home to Home – PB (tailwind) -https://www.strava.com/activities/278927175- 8 points
12/04/2015 – 105km – Smashing the Surrey Hills – PB 10mins -https://www.strava.com/activities/283744521- 9 points
26/04/2015 – 160km – Wiggle Ups & Downs (don’t do a hilly sportive on a steel bike for fun!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462-10 points

May
04/05/2015 – 136km – Bank Holiday Fun -https://www.strava.com/activities/297855207- 11 points
10/05/2015 – 136km – 85 Miles PB (1 puncture!) -https://www.strava.com/activities/301550325- 12 points
17/05/2015 – 267km – Great Escape Audax-www.strava.com/activities/306585156-14 points
30/05/2015 – 163km – Warm up for the Wiggle Dragon ride -https://www.strava.com/activities/314656364- 15 points

June
07/06/2015 – 227km – Wiggle Dragon Ride (Gran Fondo) -https://www.strava.com/activities/320441722- 17 points
14/06/2015 - 163KM - 100 Miler with Dan – 7minsPB -https://www.strava.com/activities/325211997- 18 points
20/06/2015 - 110KM – New Forest – 30minsPB -https://www.strava.com/activities/329255142- 19 points
28/06/2015 - 105KM – Surrey Hills (PB on all the hills) -https://www.strava.com/activities/334528173- 20 points

July
04/07/2015 - 137KM - 85 Miles - Ran out of Juice! - https://www.strava.com/activities/339060598 - 21 points
12/07/2015 - 120KM - Chiltern's with Dan - https://www.strava.com/activities/344421778- 22 points
19/07/2015 - 105KM - 2 Windsor / Ascot Loops- https://www.strava.com/activities/349156972- 23 points
25/07/2015 - 134KM – Home to Home PB by 30 mins- https://www.strava.com/activities/353482057 - 24 points

August
02/08/2015 - 232KM – Ride London- https://www.strava.com/activities/359539543 - 26 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Aug 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
August
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)

*Total points: 34
Total distance: 4,070.8km*


----------



## Brandane (7 Aug 2015)

*January*
31st.......Osceola county, Florida. 104km. Strava.

*February*
3rd.......Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area.117 km. Strava.

*March*
7th.......Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April*
4th.......Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May*
21st.......Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme. 104km. Strava.
26th.......Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.

*June*
10th.......Largs to Dumfries. 162km. Strava.
19th.......EdFoC night ride. 100km. Strava.
23rd.......Arran. 101 km. Strava.

*July*
1st........Greenock/Kilmacolm/Dalry loop. 103km. Strava.
30th......Flaxton to Scarborough; York to Flaxton. 108km. Strava.

*August*
7th.......Largs to Glasgow via Gourock/Kilcreggan/Helensburgh. 103km. Strava.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Aug 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
August
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)

*Total points: 35
Total distance: 4,221.2km*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2015)

18 Jan - East, south and west of Leicester - 165km (1 point) https://www.strava.com/activities/242809146

14 Feb - East and South of Leicester - 168km (2 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823

14 Mar - Leicester to Nottingham and back 163km (3 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125

28th Mar - South of Leicester 103km (4 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225

04th April - North of Leicester 171km (5 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319

06th April - South of Leicester 167km (6 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713

08th April - Out to the flatlands and back 190km (7 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494

16th April - South of Leicester 167km (8 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262

25th April - South of Leicester 103km (9 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/292049782

4th May - North, East and South of Leicester - 175km (10 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904

5th May - South of Leicester, then straight north through the city and back south and home 103km (11 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826

7th May - East and South of Leicester 184km (12 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/299818853

09th May - Down to Long Itchington and back (To collect the Cyclechat jersey) 102km (13 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465

06th June - Clockwise loop around Leicester and a dip of the toes into Northamptonshire. 170km (14 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548

17th June - East and South of Leicester 164km (15 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/327187885

2nd July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (16 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/337408423

3rd July - Extended extended commute to work 101km (17 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/338068369

6th July - Extended extended commute to work 100km (18 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/340151295

10th July - Another extended commute to work 102km (19 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/342897657

11th July - Julys imperial century ride 179km (20 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/343637693

14th July - Another extended commute to work 100km (21 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/345683521

21st July - here there and every where - was only going out for 30 miles! - 165km (22 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/350808679

08th August - August imperial cenutry ride - 170km (23 points) https://www.strava.com/activities/364047615


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Aug 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)


----------



## fatjel (8 Aug 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points) 
11th July 154.6 km SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 ponts)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)


----------



## Donger (9 Aug 2015)

Bloomin'eck, I'm still in! After a two week complete break with ice packs and anti-inflammatories, I risked it today and got home in one piece. Did a gentle 12 mile warm-up to Epney and back to test the knee out, then joined in the local club ride. It turned out to be one of their biggest so far, at just over 50 miles, over to Ross-on-Wye and back via the Forest of Dean. *63.1 miles* by the time I got home. . I seriously didn't think I was going to make it this month but that's 8 down and 4 to go now. Light at the end of the tunnel. _Donger._


----------



## Fubar (10 Aug 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)
25 July, 132k - Callander Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Bridge of Allen, Doune, Callander, Doune, Bridge of Allen, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (18 points)
_*August*_
9 August, 120k - Tour o' the Borders: Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Berrybush, Witchyknowe, Paddy Slacks, Cardrona, Peebles (19 Points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Aug 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
August
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)

*Total points: 37
Total distance: 4,495.1km*


----------



## fatjel (16 Aug 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)


----------



## Fubar (17 Aug 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)
25 July, 132k - Callander Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Bridge of Allen, Doune, Callander, Doune, Bridge of Allen, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (18 points)
_*August*_
9 August, 120k - Tour o' the Borders: Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Berrybush, Witchyknowe, Paddy Slacks, Cardrona, Peebles (19 Points)
14 August, 101k - CC Ecosse Tour Day 2: Callander, Strathyre, Balquidder, Lochearnhead, Killin, Loch Tay, Kenmore, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (20 Points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Aug 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
August
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)

*Total points: 38
Total distance: 4,609.9km*


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Aug 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowercahlke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)


----------



## fatjel (22 Aug 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points) 
21st August 103.3 km AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

30th May: Hilly Forest of Bowland forum ride 110 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

4th June: Mega-hilly Holme Moss, Snake Pass, Holme Moss ride 144 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

27th June: My '200' forum ride, tour of Cheshire, 208 km, 2 points, RIDE REPORT.

25th July: My Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle plus extras, 131 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

22nd August: My Hebden Bridge 2-loop ride + extras, 116 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

Total in this challenge***: 12 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.)


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Aug 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)


----------



## fatjel (30 Aug 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)


----------



## Fubar (30 Aug 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)
25 July, 132k - Callander Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Bridge of Allen, Doune, Callander, Doune, Bridge of Allen, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (18 points)
_*August*_
9 August, 120k - Tour o' the Borders: Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Berrybush, Witchyknowe, Paddy Slacks, Cardrona, Peebles (19 Points)
14 August, 101k - CC Ecosse Tour Day 2: Callander, Strathyre, Balquidder, Lochearnhead, Killin, Loch Tay, Kenmore, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (20 Points)
30 August, 144k - Erit Lass "prep" ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, Mussleburgh, Aberlady, Gullane, North Berwick, Haddington, Gifford, Tranent, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh, Dunfermline (21 points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Aug 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
August
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)

*Total points: 39
Total distance: 4,710.8km*


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Aug 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_

*Total points: 40
Total distance: 4,814.4km*


----------



## Brandane (2 Sep 2015)

*January*
31st.......Osceola county, Florida. 104km. Strava.

*February*
3rd.......Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area.117 km. Strava.

*March*
7th.......Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April*
4th.......Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May*
21st.......Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme. 104km. Strava.
26th.......Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.

*June*
10th.......Largs to Dumfries. 162km. Strava.
19th.......EdFoC night ride. 100km. Strava.
23rd.......Arran. 101 km. Strava.

*July*
1st........Greenock/Kilmacolm/Dalry loop. 103km. Strava.
30th......Flaxton to Scarborough; York to Flaxton. 108km. Strava.

*August*
7th.......Largs to Glasgow via Gourock/Kilcreggan/Helensburgh. 103km. Strava.

*September*
1st.......One day, 2 rides, 400 miles apart! Does that count? Heathrow to Euston; then Glasgow central to home. 102km. Strava 1 Strava 2


----------



## Fubar (5 Sep 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)
25 July, 132k - Callander Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Bridge of Allen, Doune, Callander, Doune, Bridge of Allen, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (18 points)
_*August*_
9 August, 120k - Tour o' the Borders: Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Berrybush, Witchyknowe, Paddy Slacks, Cardrona, Peebles (19 Points)
14 August, 101k - CC Ecosse Tour Day 2: Callander, Strathyre, Balquidder, Lochearnhead, Killin, Loch Tay, Kenmore, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (20 Points)
30 August, 144k - Erit Lass "prep" ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, Mussleburgh, Aberlady, Gullane, North Berwick, Haddington, Gifford, Tranent, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh, Dunfermline (21 points)
_*September*_
5 Sept, 100k - Reverse Solo Route: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Scotlandwell, Kinneswood, Milnathort, Yetts o' Muchart, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (22 points)


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Sep 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Sep 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)

*Total points: 41
Total distance: 4,919.7km*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2015)

The September qualifier is complete with a new personal best distance and is my first ever Metric Double-Century. 

2-January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
14-February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
7-March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
4-April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points
25-April - 106.9 miles (172km) 5 points
4-May - 75.22 miles (121.03km) 6 points
9-May - 102.41 miles (164.78km) 7 points.
21-June - 103.27 miles (166.16km) 8 points
4-July - 112.05 miles (180.28km) 9 points
2-August - 114.27 miles (183.86km) 10 points
5-September - 131.2 miles (211.10km) 12 points


----------



## fatjel (8 Sep 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Sep 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)
12th - 103km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Whiteparish, Downton, Hale, Nomansland. (25 points)


----------



## fatjel (13 Sep 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m


----------



## jiberjaber (18 Sep 2015)

Thought I best chuck my hat in the ring as a way to keep me going through the year...

Didn't get out till Feb

*Feb 15*
07th Feb - Chelmsford to Clacton 104.2km 1 points
15th Feb - Chelmsford City CTC ride out to Allens Green 105.6km 2 points
_*March 15*_
01 March - Chelmsford CTC ride out to Lamarsh 103.3km 3 points
06 Match - FNRttC Brighton Edition 102.2km 4 points
22 March - Chelmsford CTC Ride to Finchingfield via Bocking Church Street 103.6km 5 points
27 March - Trip to the seaside, Southend edition....103.7km 6 points
*April 15*
05 April - Chelmsford CTC ride to Henham via Thaxted 102.5km 7 points
12 April - Chelmsford CTC Ride to Waltham Abbey 106.8km 8 points
17 April - FNRTtC, Bognor Edition main event... 138.6km 9 points
25 April - Chelmsford to Carshalton, Kent Edition 113.9km 10 points
*May 15*
04 May - Ipswich to pick up my train tickets 108km 11 points
10 May - My first Imperial Century dedicated to the Ott Family 169km 12 points
22 May - Finchingfield and the Blue Egg for Lunch 100km 109km 13 points
*June 15*
06 June - Abridge & Allen's Green, hell of a WSW wind today... 114km 14 points
14 June - Chelmsford CTC Ride that didnt go to Burnham... 120km 15 points
28 June - Chelmsford CTC Layer de la Haye 104km 16 points
*July 15*
06 July - Welcome to the jungle..... The Dengie Adventure 136km 17 points
25 July - Wen-Wen: London to Hastings 139km 18 points
*Aug 15*
01 Aug - Sunrise and Bacon Sarnies 114km 19 points
13 Aug - Coast to Coast Day 2 2015 126km 20 points
23 Aug - Chelmsford CTC Brick End via Hatfield Heath / Sawbridgeworth 101km 21 points
30 Aug - Chelmsford CTC to Assington via Aldham 113.8km 22 points

*Sept 15*
06 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D2 Hesdin to Ypres 100.9km 23 points
08 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D4 Brugge to Hellevoietsluis 116.6km 24 points
09 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D5 Hellevoietsluis to Utrecht 114.7km 25 points
10 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D6 Utrecht Rest Day 152.3km 26 points
12 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D8 Zaandam to Hook of Holland 127.3km 27 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Sep 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)

*Total points: 42
Total distance: 5,051.8km*


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Sep 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)
12th - 103km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Whiteparish, Downton, Hale, Nomansland. (25 points)
19th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - A revisit of August 29ths ride - this years favourite. (26 points)


----------



## fatjel (19 Sep 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m 
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)


----------



## eevvee (21 Sep 2015)

*September *
September 19th 105.2km Montrose - Stonehaven-Aucheblae-Brechin - Montrose https://www.strava.com/activities/395304675 (1 Point)
September 24 - 106.8km - Montrose - Stonehaven-Aucheblae-Brechin - Montrose again
https://www.strava.com/activities/399150715 (2 points)


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)
25 July, 132k - Callander Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Bridge of Allen, Doune, Callander, Doune, Bridge of Allen, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (18 points)
_*August*_
9 August, 120k - Tour o' the Borders: Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Berrybush, Witchyknowe, Paddy Slacks, Cardrona, Peebles (19 Points)
14 August, 101k - CC Ecosse Tour Day 2: Callander, Strathyre, Balquidder, Lochearnhead, Killin, Loch Tay, Kenmore, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (20 Points)
30 August, 144k - Erit Lass "prep" ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, Mussleburgh, Aberlady, Gullane, North Berwick, Haddington, Gifford, Tranent, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh, Dunfermline (21 points)
_*September*_
5 Sept, 100k - Reverse Solo Route: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Scotlandwell, Kinneswood, Milnathort, Yetts o' Muchart, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (22 points)
20 Sept, 208k - Erit Lass Audax: Musselburgh, North Berwick, Haddington, Innerleithen, Lauder, Duns, Longformacus, Gifford, Tranent, Musselburgh (24 points)


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

30th May: Hilly Forest of Bowland forum ride 110 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

4th June: Mega-hilly Holme Moss, Snake Pass, Holme Moss ride 144 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

27th June: My '200' forum ride, tour of Cheshire, 208 km, 2 points, RIDE REPORT.

25th July: My Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle plus extras, 131 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

22nd August: My Hebden Bridge 2-loop ride + extras, 116 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

19th September: Bowland/Pendle forum ride, 102 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

Total in this challenge***: 13 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.)


----------



## Donger (22 Sep 2015)

Nine months in, three to go. Total (unsurprisingly for me), 9 points. 101.4 km (63 miles) today, from Gloucester to Cropthorne (near Evesham) and back. First taste of Autumn weather on this challenge. Soaked through. No Strava, but written up on "Your Ride Today" thread with photos.
Strangely this photo (of my final mileage) is determined to twist round 90 degrees:


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Sep 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)
12th - 103km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Whiteparish, Downton, Hale, Nomansland. (25 points)
19th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - A revisit of August 29ths ride - this years favourite. (26 points)
26th - 130km - Dorset & Wilts - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Tarrant Gunville, Melbury Downs, Bowerchalke, Sixpenny Handley. (27 points)


----------



## fatjel (28 Sep 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m 
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Oct 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)

*Total points: 44
Total distance: 5,273.7km*


----------



## Fubar (3 Oct 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)
25 July, 132k - Callander Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Bridge of Allen, Doune, Callander, Doune, Bridge of Allen, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (18 points)
_*August*_
9 August, 120k - Tour o' the Borders: Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Berrybush, Witchyknowe, Paddy Slacks, Cardrona, Peebles (19 Points)
14 August, 101k - CC Ecosse Tour Day 2: Callander, Strathyre, Balquidder, Lochearnhead, Killin, Loch Tay, Kenmore, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (20 Points)
30 August, 144k - Erit Lass "prep" ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, Mussleburgh, Aberlady, Gullane, North Berwick, Haddington, Gifford, Tranent, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh, Dunfermline (21 points)
_*September*_
5 Sept, 100k - Reverse Solo Route: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Scotlandwell, Kinneswood, Milnathort, Yetts o' Muchart, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (22 points)
20 Sept, 208k - Erit Lass Audax: Musselburgh, North Berwick, Haddington, Innerleithen, Lauder, Duns, Longformacus, Gifford, Tranent, Musselburgh (24 points)
_*October*_
3 October, 100k - Round the Loch and Over the Hill: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Scotlandwell, Kinneswood, Milnathort, Yetts o' Muchart, Dollar, Muchart, Cleish, Dunfermline (25 points)


----------



## fatjel (3 Oct 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m 
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points) 
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Oct 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)

*Total points: 45
Total distance: 5,374.5km*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2015)

Cold, damp and thick fog. What ideal conditions for the October century.

2-January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
14-February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
7-March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
4-April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points
25-April - 106.9 miles (172km) 5 points
4-May - 75.22 miles (121.03km) 6 points
9-May - 102.41 miles (164.78km) 7 points.
21-June - 103.27 miles (166.16km) 8 points
4-July - 112.05 miles (180.28km) 9 points
2-August - 114.27 miles (183.86km) 10 points
5-September - 131.2 miles (211.10km) 12 points
3-October - 103.15 miles (165.97km) 13 points


----------



## Donger (3 Oct 2015)

10 down, 2 to go. "101km Tasty Cheddar" (sadistically hilly) audax today, plus another mile to and from the car. Shattered. Hardest one yet, but can't give in now.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

30th May: Hilly Forest of Bowland forum ride 110 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

4th June: Mega-hilly Holme Moss, Snake Pass, Holme Moss ride 144 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

27th June: My '200' forum ride, tour of Cheshire, 208 km, 2 points, RIDE REPORT.

25th July: My Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle plus extras, 131 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

22nd August: My Hebden Bridge 2-loop ride + extras, 116 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

19th September: Bowland/Pendle forum ride, 102 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

3rd October: Another 2-loop forum ride from Hebden Bridge + extras, 107 km, 1 point, LITTGULL's RIDE REPORT.

Total in this challenge***: 14 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.)


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Oct 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)
12th - 103km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Whiteparish, Downton, Hale, Nomansland. (25 points)
19th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - A revisit of August 29ths ride - this years favourite. (26 points)
26th - 130km - Dorset & Wilts - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Tarrant Gunville, Melbury Downs, Bowerchalke, Sixpenny Handley. (27 points)

October
10th - 125km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs. (28 points)


----------



## fatjel (10 Oct 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m 
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points) 
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points) 
10th October 208.2 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge -- https://www.strava.com/activities/410309477 (43 points)


----------



## Fubar (11 Oct 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)
25 July, 132k - Callander Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Bridge of Allen, Doune, Callander, Doune, Bridge of Allen, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (18 points)
_*August*_
9 August, 120k - Tour o' the Borders: Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Berrybush, Witchyknowe, Paddy Slacks, Cardrona, Peebles (19 Points)
14 August, 101k - CC Ecosse Tour Day 2: Callander, Strathyre, Balquidder, Lochearnhead, Killin, Loch Tay, Kenmore, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (20 Points)
30 August, 144k - Erit Lass "prep" ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, Mussleburgh, Aberlady, Gullane, North Berwick, Haddington, Gifford, Tranent, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh, Dunfermline (21 points)
_*September*_
5 Sept, 100k - Reverse Solo Route: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Scotlandwell, Kinneswood, Milnathort, Yetts o' Muchart, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (22 points)
20 Sept, 208k - Erit Lass Audax: Musselburgh, North Berwick, Haddington, Innerleithen, Lauder, Duns, Longformacus, Gifford, Tranent, Musselburgh (24 points)
_*October*_
3 October, 100k - Round the Loch and Over the Hill: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Scotlandwell, Kinneswood, Milnathort, Yetts o' Muchart, Dollar, Muchart, Cleish, Dunfermline (25 points)
10 October, 116k - CC Ride to see @SatNavSaysStraightOn (split into 3): Dunfermline to Kirkcaldy, Blair Atholl/Loch Rannoch/Blair Atholl, Train Station to Home
(26 points)


----------



## Brandane (13 Oct 2015)

*January*
31st.......Osceola county, Florida. 104km. Strava.

*February*
3rd.......Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area.117 km. Strava.

*March*
7th.......Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April*
4th.......Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May*
21st.......Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme. 104km. Strava.
26th.......Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.

*June*
10th.......Largs to Dumfries. 162km. Strava.
19th.......EdFoC night ride. 100km. Strava.
23rd.......Arran. 101 km. Strava.

*July*
1st........Greenock/Kilmacolm/Dalry loop. 103km. Strava.
30th......Flaxton to Scarborough; York to Flaxton. 108km. Strava.

*August*
7th.......Largs to Glasgow via Gourock/Kilcreggan/Helensburgh. 103km. Strava.

*September*
1st.......One day, 2 rides, 400 miles apart! Does that count? Heathrow to Euston; then Glasgow central to home. 102km. Strava 1 Strava 2

*October* 
13th ....... Largs/Kilmacolm/Johnstone/Kilwinning/Largs. 103km. Strava.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Oct 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)
12th - 103km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Whiteparish, Downton, Hale, Nomansland. (25 points)
19th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - A revisit of August 29ths ride - this years favourite. (26 points)
26th - 130km - Dorset & Wilts - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Tarrant Gunville, Melbury Downs, Bowerchalke, Sixpenny Handley. (27 points)

October
10th - 125km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs. (28 points)
17th - 103km - Test Valley - Whiteparish, Broughton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield. (29 points)


----------



## fatjel (17 Oct 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m 
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points) 
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points) 
10th October 208.2 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge -- https://www.strava.com/activities/410309477 (43 points)
17th October 110 km -- Mid Sussex Hilly audax -- http://www.strava.com/activities/414901678/segments/9972542204 (44 points)


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

30th May: Hilly Forest of Bowland forum ride 110 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

4th June: Mega-hilly Holme Moss, Snake Pass, Holme Moss ride 144 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

27th June: My '200' forum ride, tour of Cheshire, 208 km, 2 points, RIDE REPORT.

25th July: My Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle plus extras, 131 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

22nd August: My Hebden Bridge 2-loop ride + extras, 116 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

19th September: Bowland/Pendle forum ride, 102 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

3rd October: Another 2-loop forum ride from Hebden Bridge + extras, 107 km, 1 point, LITTGULL's RIDE REPORT.

16th October: A very hilly autumn ride to the Forest of Bowland and back, 101 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

Total in this challenge***: 15 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Oct 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)
12th - 103km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Whiteparish, Downton, Hale, Nomansland. (25 points)
19th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - A revisit of August 29ths ride - this years favourite. (26 points)
26th - 130km - Dorset & Wilts - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Tarrant Gunville, Melbury Downs, Bowerchalke, Sixpenny Handley. (27 points)

October
10th - 125km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs. (28 points)
17th - 103km - Test Valley - Whiteparish, Broughton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield. (29 points)
24th - 112km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Coombe Blissett, Rockbourne, Linwood. (30 points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Oct 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)

*Total points: 46
Total distance: 5,475.9km*


----------



## fatjel (26 Oct 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m 
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points) 
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points) 
10th October 208.2 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge -- https://www.strava.com/activities/410309477 (43 points)
17th October 110 km -- Mid Sussex Hilly audax -- http://www.strava.com/activities/414901678/segments/9972542204 (44 points) 
25th October 101 km -- KCA reliability Trial + a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/420130070 (45 points)


----------



## Goonerobes (31 Oct 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)
12th - 103km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Whiteparish, Downton, Hale, Nomansland. (25 points)
19th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - A revisit of August 29ths ride - this years favourite. (26 points)
26th - 130km - Dorset & Wilts - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Tarrant Gunville, Melbury Downs, Bowerchalke, Sixpenny Handley. (27 points)

October
10th - 125km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs. (28 points)
17th - 103km - Test Valley - Whiteparish, Broughton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield. (29 points)
24th - 112km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Coombe Blissett, Rockbourne, Linwood. (30 points)
31st - 118km - Dorset & Wilts again - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Ibsley, Cadnam. (31 points)


----------



## Donger (1 Nov 2015)

That's November out of the way. Only one still to go now. Light at the end of the tunnel.
A 34.5 mile club ride to Dursley and back, with an early start with a 10 mile loop thrown in at the beginning and an addition of almost 20 miles at the end. 103.3km (64.2 miles) in 4hrs 45 mins in the end, averaging 13.5 mph. Easily my fastest Challenge ride so far, but no less nackering. No Strava, just this photo...




_Donger_.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Nov 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)
_November_
- 1st November, 113.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Aysgarth, Col du Cray, Kettlewell, Littondale, Austwick - 1,735m)

*Total points: 47
Total distance: 5,589.1km*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Nov 2015)

Not fog again!  Still went out though and have bagged the November century.

2-January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
14-February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
7-March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
4-April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points
25-April - 106.9 miles (172km) 5 points
4-May - 75.22 miles (121.03km) 6 points
9-May - 102.41 miles (164.78km) 7 points.
21-June - 103.27 miles (166.16km) 8 points
4-July - 112.05 miles (180.28km) 9 points
2-August - 114.27 miles (183.86km) 10 points
5-September - 131.2 miles (211.10km) 12 points
3-October - 103.15 miles (165.97km) 13 points
1-November - 101.52 miles (163.35km) 14 points.


----------



## jiberjaber (3 Nov 2015)

Didn't get out till Feb

*Feb 15*
07th Feb - Chelmsford to Clacton 104.2km 1 points
15th Feb - Chelmsford City CTC ride out to Allens Green 105.6km 2 points
_*March 15*_
01 March - Chelmsford CTC ride out to Lamarsh 103.3km 3 points
06 Match - FNRttC Brighton Edition 102.2km 4 points
22 March - Chelmsford CTC Ride to Finchingfield via Bocking Church Street 103.6km 5 points
27 March - Trip to the seaside, Southend edition....103.7km 6 points
*April 15*
05 April - Chelmsford CTC ride to Henham via Thaxted 102.5km 7 points
12 April - Chelmsford CTC Ride to Waltham Abbey 106.8km 8 points
17 April - FNRTtC, Bognor Edition main event... 138.6km 9 points
25 April - Chelmsford to Carshalton, Kent Edition 113.9km 10 points
*May 15*
04 May - Ipswich to pick up my train tickets 108km 11 points
10 May - My first Imperial Century dedicated to the Ott Family 169km 12 points
22 May - Finchingfield and the Blue Egg for Lunch 100km 109km 13 points
*June 15*
06 June - Abridge & Allen's Green, hell of a WSW wind today... 114km 14 points
14 June - Chelmsford CTC Ride that didnt go to Burnham... 120km 15 points
28 June - Chelmsford CTC Layer de la Haye 104km 16 points
*July 15*
06 July - Welcome to the jungle..... The Dengie Adventure 136km 17 points
25 July - Wen-Wen: London to Hastings 139km 18 points
*Aug 15*
01 Aug - Sunrise and Bacon Sarnies 114km 19 points
13 Aug - Coast to Coast Day 2 2015 126km 20 points
23 Aug - Chelmsford CTC Brick End via Hatfield Heath / Sawbridgeworth 101km 21 points
30 Aug - Chelmsford CTC to Assington via Aldham 113.8km 22 points

*Sept 15*
06 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D2 Hesdin to Ypres 100.9km 23 points
08 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D4 Brugge to Hellevoietsluis 116.6km 24 points
09 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D5 Hellevoietsluis to Utrecht 114.7km 25 points
10 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D6 Utrecht Rest Day 152.3km 26 points
12 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D8 Zaandam to Hook of Holland 127.3km 27 points
20 Sept - Chelmsford CTC to Great Yeldham via Greenstead Green 106.6km 28 points
27 Sept - Colchester CTC 100km and my first 200km ride! 201.5km 30 points

*Oct 15*
03 Oct - The Suffolk Byways 110km Audax 121.7km 31 points
10 Oct - Flitch Way with captain slow.... 105.9km 32 points
17 Oct - A trip to The Freewheel in Kent. 203.2km 34 points
28 Oct - Coasts & Castles Day 4 - Berwick to Innerleithen 109.9km 35 points


----------



## Brandane (3 Nov 2015)

*January*
31st.......Osceola county, Florida. 104km. Strava.

*February*
3rd.......Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area.117 km. Strava.

*March*
7th.......Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April*
4th.......Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May*
21st.......Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme. 104km. Strava.
26th.......Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.

*June*
10th.......Largs to Dumfries. 162km. Strava.
19th.......EdFoC night ride. 100km. Strava.
23rd.......Arran. 101 km. Strava.

*July*
1st........Greenock/Kilmacolm/Dalry loop. 103km. Strava.
30th......Flaxton to Scarborough; York to Flaxton. 108km. Strava.

*August*
7th.......Largs to Glasgow via Gourock/Kilcreggan/Helensburgh. 103km. Strava.

*September*
1st.......One day, 2 rides, 400 miles apart! Does that count? Heathrow to Euston; then Glasgow central to home. 102km. Strava 1 Strava 2

*October*
13th ....... Largs/Kilmacolm/Johnstone/Kilwinning/Largs. 103km. Strava.

*November*
3rd......... Repeat of October! 103km Strava.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Nov 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)
_November_
- 1st November, 113.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Aysgarth, Col du Cray, Kettlewell, Littondale, Austwick - 1,735m)
- 4th November, 101.1km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle - 1,461m)

*Total points: 48
Total distance: 5,690.2km*


----------



## fatjel (9 Nov 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points)
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points)
10th October 208.2 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge -- https://www.strava.com/activities/410309477 (43 points)
17th October 110 km -- Mid Sussex Hilly audax -- http://www.strava.com/activities/414901678/segments/9972542204 (44 points)
25th October 101 km -- KCA reliability Trial + a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/420130070 (45 points)
*November*
8th November 212.5 km ---- Staplehurst Dungeoness Hythe Tonbridge Staplehurst --- https://www.strava.com/activities/428965520 (47 points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Nov 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)
_November_
- 1st November, 113.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Aysgarth, Col du Cray, Kettlewell, Littondale, Austwick - 1,735m)
- 4th November, 101.1km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle - 1,461m)
- 12th November, 102.7km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Walker Fold, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)

*Total points: 49
Total distance: 5,792.9km*


----------



## Fubar (14 Nov 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)
25 July, 132k - Callander Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Bridge of Allen, Doune, Callander, Doune, Bridge of Allen, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (18 points)
_*August*_
9 August, 120k - Tour o' the Borders: Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Berrybush, Witchyknowe, Paddy Slacks, Cardrona, Peebles (19 Points)
14 August, 101k - CC Ecosse Tour Day 2: Callander, Strathyre, Balquidder, Lochearnhead, Killin, Loch Tay, Kenmore, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (20 Points)
30 August, 144k - Erit Lass "prep" ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, Mussleburgh, Aberlady, Gullane, North Berwick, Haddington, Gifford, Tranent, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh, Dunfermline (21 points)
_*September*_
5 Sept, 100k - Reverse Solo Route: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Scotlandwell, Kinneswood, Milnathort, Yetts o' Muchart, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (22 points)
20 Sept, 208k - Erit Lass Audax: Musselburgh, North Berwick, Haddington, Innerleithen, Lauder, Duns, Longformacus, Gifford, Tranent, Musselburgh (24 points)
_*October*_
3 October, 100k - Round the Loch and Over the Hill: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Scotlandwell, Kinneswood, Milnathort, Yetts o' Muchart, Dollar, Muchart, Cleish, Dunfermline (25 points)
10 October, 116k - CC Ride to see @SatNavSaysStraightOn (split into 3): Dunfermline to Kirkcaldy, Blair Atholl/Loch Rannoch/Blair Atholl, Train Station to Home
(26 points)
_*November*_
14 November, 101k - Windy and Wet Stirling Castle Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Pineapple, Cowie, Stirling, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (27 points)


----------



## fatjel (14 Nov 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points)
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points)
10th October 208.2 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge -- https://www.strava.com/activities/410309477 (43 points)
17th October 110 km -- Mid Sussex Hilly audax -- http://www.strava.com/activities/414901678/segments/9972542204 (44 points)
25th October 101 km -- KCA reliability Trial + a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/420130070 (45 points)
*November*
8th November 212.5 km ---- Staplehurst Dungeoness Hythe Tonbridge Staplehurst --- https://www.strava.com/activities/428965520 (47 points)
14th November 104.4 km --- Reliable permanent audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/432627883 (48 points)


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Nov 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)
12th - 103km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Whiteparish, Downton, Hale, Nomansland. (25 points)
19th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - A revisit of August 29ths ride - this years favourite. (26 points)
26th - 130km - Dorset & Wilts - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Tarrant Gunville, Melbury Downs, Bowerchalke, Sixpenny Handley. (27 points)

October
10th - 125km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs. (28 points)
17th - 103km - Test Valley - Whiteparish, Broughton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield. (29 points)
24th - 112km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Coombe Blissett, Rockbourne, Linwood. (30 points)
31st - 118km - Dorset & Wilts again - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Ibsley, Cadnam. (31 points)

November
18th - 101km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Lockerley, Pitton, Downton, Hale, Redlynch. (32 points)


----------



## fatjel (21 Nov 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points)
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points)
10th October 208.2 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge -- https://www.strava.com/activities/410309477 (43 points)
17th October 110 km -- Mid Sussex Hilly audax -- http://www.strava.com/activities/414901678/segments/9972542204 (44 points)
25th October 101 km -- KCA reliability Trial + a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/420130070 (45 points)
*November*
8th November 212.5 km ---- Staplehurst Dungeoness Hythe Tonbridge Staplehurst --- https://www.strava.com/activities/428965520 (47 points)
14th November 104.4 km --- Reliable permanent audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/432627883 (48 points) 
21st November 107.1 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/436684631 (49 points)


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

30th May: Hilly Forest of Bowland forum ride 110 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

4th June: Mega-hilly Holme Moss, Snake Pass, Holme Moss ride 144 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

27th June: My '200' forum ride, tour of Cheshire, 208 km, 2 points, RIDE REPORT.

25th July: My Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle plus extras, 131 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

22nd August: My Hebden Bridge 2-loop ride + extras, 116 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

19th September: Bowland/Pendle forum ride, 102 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

3rd October: Another 2-loop forum ride from Hebden Bridge + extras, 107 km, 1 point, LITTGULL's RIDE REPORT.

16th October: A very hilly autumn ride to the Forest of Bowland and back, 101 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

23rd November: A flattish valley road ride to Waddington and back, 101 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

Total in this challenge***: 16 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Nov 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)
_November_
- 1st November, 113.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Aysgarth, Col du Cray, Kettlewell, Littondale, Austwick - 1,735m)
- 4th November, 101.1km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle - 1,461m)
- 12th November, 102.7km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Walker Fold, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)
- 25th November, 107.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Newby Head - 1,585m)

*Total points: 50
Total distance: 5,900.8 km*


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Nov 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)
12th - 103km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Whiteparish, Downton, Hale, Nomansland. (25 points)
19th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - A revisit of August 29ths ride - this years favourite. (26 points)
26th - 130km - Dorset & Wilts - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Tarrant Gunville, Melbury Downs, Bowerchalke, Sixpenny Handley. (27 points)

October
10th - 125km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs. (28 points)
17th - 103km - Test Valley - Whiteparish, Broughton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield. (29 points)
24th - 112km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Coombe Blissett, Rockbourne, Linwood. (30 points)
31st - 118km - Dorset & Wilts again - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Ibsley, Cadnam. (31 points)

November
18th - 101km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Lockerley, Pitton, Downton, Hale, Redlynch. (32 points)
28th - 101km - Test Valley & Forest - Lockerley, Broughton, Kings Somborne, Whiteparish, Downton, Godshill. (33 points)


----------



## fatjel (28 Nov 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points)
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points)
10th October 208.2 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge -- https://www.strava.com/activities/410309477 (43 points)
17th October 110 km -- Mid Sussex Hilly audax -- http://www.strava.com/activities/414901678/segments/9972542204 (44 points)
25th October 101 km -- KCA reliability Trial + a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/420130070 (45 points)
*November*
8th November 212.5 km ---- Staplehurst Dungeoness Hythe Tonbridge Staplehurst --- https://www.strava.com/activities/428965520 (47 points)
14th November 104.4 km --- Reliable permanent audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/432627883 (48 points) 
21st November 107.1 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/436684631 (49 points) 
28th November 103.9 km --- AAA Milne permanent audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/440965681 (50 points )


----------



## fatjel (2 Dec 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points)
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points)
10th October 208.2 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge -- https://www.strava.com/activities/410309477 (43 points)
17th October 110 km -- Mid Sussex Hilly audax -- http://www.strava.com/activities/414901678/segments/9972542204 (44 points)
25th October 101 km -- KCA reliability Trial + a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/420130070 (45 points)
*November*
8th November 212.5 km ---- Staplehurst Dungeoness Hythe Tonbridge Staplehurst --- https://www.strava.com/activities/428965520 (47 points)
14th November 104.4 km --- Reliable permanent audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/432627883 (48 points)
21st November 107.1 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/436684631 (49 points)
28th November 103.9 km --- AAA Milne permanent audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/440965681 (50 points )
*December*
2nd December 210.6 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge-- https://www.strava.com/activities/443318376 (52 points)


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Dec 2015)

*2015 *
January
17th -100k - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Rockbourne, Coombe Bissett, Bishopstone, Damerham, New Forest. (1 point)

February
14th -101km - Test Valley: Kimbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Dean, East Dean. (2 points)

March
14th -110km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive: Salisbury Racecourse. (3 points)
21st -102km - Test Valley: Lockerley, West Tytherley, Pitton, Alderbury, New Forest. (4 points)

April
4th - 113km - Into Wiltshire: Fordingbridge, Broad Chalke, Berwick St John, Sixpenny Handley. (5 points)
11th - 129km - Wiltshire again: Fordingbridge, Alderholt, Tollard, Tarrent Hinton, Mockbegger. (6 points)
18th - 118km - And again: Alderholt, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (7 points)
25th - 100km - Test Valley: Awbridge, Kings Somborne, Longstock, West Tytherley. (8 points)

May
10th - 102km - Jurassic Bitter Beast Sportive - Bovington Dorset. (9 points)
16th - 124km - North Wessex Downs - Dunbridge. Houghton, Vernham Dean, Longparish, Stockbridge. (10 points)
23rd - 129km - Back into Wiltshire - Cranborne, Tarrant Gunville, Berwick St John, Broad Chalke, Damersham, Fordingbridge. (11 points)
30th - 119km - Wilts & Dorset - Cranborne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (12 points)

June
14th - 137km - Velothon Wales. (13 points)
20th - 102km - Wilts Reverse - Mockbeggar, Damersham, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge. (14 points)
27th - 126km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs in reverse. (15 points)

July
4th - 102km - Wilts - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Coombe Blissett, Odstock, Downton. (16 points)
12th - 138km - Magnificat Sportive - Newbury. (17 points)
18th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Broughton, Mottisfont, Sherfield English. (18 points)
25th - 161km - Mega Meon Sportive - Meon Valley, South Downs. (19 points)

August
1st - 101km - Seaside & Forest - Brockenhurst, Barton-on-Sea, Bransgore, Burley, Bolderwood. (20 points)
8th - 117km - Wiltshire - Alderholt, Broad Chalke, Bowerchalke, Fifield Bavant, Rockbourne, Fordingbridge. (21 points)
22nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Fordingbridge. (22 points)
29th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Bowerchalke, Broad Chalke, Frogham. (23 points)

September
5th - 101km - Test Valley Reverse - Whiteparish, Awbridge, Mottisfont, West Tytherley, Redlynch. (24 points)
12th - 103km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Whiteparish, Downton, Hale, Nomansland. (25 points)
19th - 122km - Dorset & Wilts - A revisit of August 29ths ride - this years favourite. (26 points)
26th - 130km - Dorset & Wilts - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Tarrant Gunville, Melbury Downs, Bowerchalke, Sixpenny Handley. (27 points)

October
10th - 125km - Test Valley, North Wessex Downs. (28 points)
17th - 103km - Test Valley - Whiteparish, Broughton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield. (29 points)
24th - 112km - Dorset & Wilts - Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Bowerchalke, Coombe Blissett, Rockbourne, Linwood. (30 points)
31st - 118km - Dorset & Wilts again - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Broad Chalke, Ibsley, Cadnam. (31 points)

November
18th - 101km - Test Valley & Forest - Awbridge, Lockerley, Pitton, Downton, Hale, Redlynch. (32 points)
28th - 101km - Test Valley & Forest - Lockerley, Broughton, Kings Somborne, Whiteparish, Downton, Godshill. (33 points)

December
4th - 102km - New Forest - Norleywood, Pilley, Boldre, Burley, Godshill, Redlynch. (34 points) & done!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2015)

24th Jan: Hebden Bridge to the summit of Waddington Fell and back. 100 km (and change!), 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

25th Feb: 2 loops from Hebden Bridge, 100 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

10th Mar: Hilly loop including Buckstones, 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

14th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) SITD ride, 114 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

18th Apr: My (postponed, due to bad weather) Glasson Dock forum ride, (including to/from lift) 116 km, 1 point. RIDE REPORT.

3rd May: Hilly Tour de Yorkshire 'medium' sportive 113 km, 1 point, BRIEF RIDE REPORT.

30th May: Hilly Forest of Bowland forum ride 110 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

4th June: Mega-hilly Holme Moss, Snake Pass, Holme Moss ride 144 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

27th June: My '200' forum ride, tour of Cheshire, 208 km, 2 points, RIDE REPORT.

25th July: My Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle plus extras, 131 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

22nd August: My Hebden Bridge 2-loop ride + extras, 116 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

19th September: Bowland/Pendle forum ride, 102 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

3rd October: Another 2-loop forum ride from Hebden Bridge + extras, 107 km, 1 point, LITTGULL's RIDE REPORT.

16th October: A very hilly autumn ride to the Forest of Bowland and back, 101 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

23rd November: A flattish valley road ride to Waddington and back, 101 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

4th December: A 3 looper! 100 km, 1 point, RIDE REPORT.

Total in this challenge***: 17 points.

(*** I am also doing the _Half Century A Month Challenge_, the idea being that I typically need a bit of extra motivation Nov-Feb. I might not manage to get 2 metric centuries in during those months, so the extra challenge is to motivate me to add at least some distance on to my usual shorter rides. I might occasionally choose to enter a 'spare' metric century as 2 half-centuries in the other challenge instead.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Dec 2015)

Success! I have a full set of months bagged. Bloomin' hard work this time and I mucked up the mileage but it's done.

2-January - 102.81 miles (165.42km) 1 point
14-February - 103.2 miles ((166.04km) 2 points
7-March - 104.02 miles (167.36km) 3 points
4-April - 115.13 miles (185.24km) 4 points
25-April - 106.9 miles (172km) 5 points
4-May - 75.22 miles (121.03km) 6 points
9-May - 102.41 miles (164.78km) 7 points.
21-June - 103.27 miles (166.16km) 8 points
4-July - 112.05 miles (180.28km) 9 points
2-August - 114.27 miles (183.86km) 10 points
5-September - 131.2 miles (211.10km) 12 points
3-October - 103.15 miles (165.97km) 13 points
1-November - 101.52 miles (163.35km) 14 points.
6-December - 100.76 miles (162.12km) 15 points.


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Dec 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)
_November_
- 1st November, 113.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Aysgarth, Col du Cray, Kettlewell, Littondale, Austwick - 1,735m)
- 4th November, 101.1km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle - 1,461m)
- 12th November, 102.7km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Walker Fold, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)
- 25th November, 107.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Newby Head - 1,585m)
_December_
- 7th December, 102.2km, 1 point (Newby Head Ingleborough circuit twice, with added water - 1,434m)

*Total points: 51
Total distance: 6,003 km*


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Dec 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)
_November_
- 1st November, 113.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Aysgarth, Col du Cray, Kettlewell, Littondale, Austwick - 1,735m)
- 4th November, 101.1km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle - 1,461m)
- 12th November, 102.7km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Walker Fold, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)
- 25th November, 107.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Newby Head - 1,585m)
_December_
- 7th December, 102.2km, 1 point (Newby Head Ingleborough circuit twice, with added water - 1,434m)
- 10th December, 100.7km, 1 point (Flood-blocked, repeatedly, at local dead-ends :-\ - 1,594m)

*Total points: 52
Total distance: 6,103.7 km*


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Dec 2015)

*2015 January*
09/01/2015.  Weald Goose Chase Bat and Ball, Yalding, Paddock Wood, Goudhurst, Marden, Bat & Ball. *111km*. 1 point
16/01/2015 Sydenham, St Mary Cray, Eynsford, Hildenborough, Penshurt, Edenbridge, Hayes. *101km*. 2 points
24/01/2015 Hills and Mills Audax  *101km*. 3 points
*2015 February*
11/02/2015 Bromley, Farningham, M2 Medway bridge, Aylesford Medway Bridge, Ide Hill, Hayes. *111km*. 4 points
14/02/2015 Charing Cross - Marton *152km*. 5 points
*2015 March*
10/03/2015 A Medway Bridge Ride St Mary Cray station, M2 Medway bridge, Aylesford, Tonbridge, Penshurst, Ide Hill, Hayes station. *114 km*. 6 points
*2015 April*
03/04/2015 Sydenham, St Mary Cray, Eynsford, Hildenborough, Penshurt, Lingfield, Hayes. *102km*. 7 points
10/04/2015 Bigfoot CC Hot Cross Buns ride. Addington - Brighton & back. Plus from & to the station. *170km*. 8 points
17/04/2015 Night ride to Bognor Hyde Park Corner - Bognor - Storrington - lost in Sussex - Horsham. *170km* 9 points
*2015 May*
10/05/2015 Bromley - Orpington - Lingfield - Lindfield - Brighton. *105km.* 10 points
17/05/2015 The Great Escape Audax (plus ride to start) *218km* (PB) 12 points
*2015 June*
07/06/2015 The Ditchling Devil Audax* 202km* 14 points
14/06/2015 Velothon Wales *140km* 15 points
28/06/2015 West Wickham - Lingfield - Frant - East Peckham - Bat & Ball. *108km* 16 points
*2015 July*
18/07/2015 Night ride to Whitstable then Charing then Headcorn. *149km*. 17 points.
29/07/2015 Bridges of the Sienne *100km* 18 points
*2015 August*
22/08/2015 Tonbridge and back Hayes - Oxted - Tonbridge - Ide Hill - Brasted Hill - Hayes *104km* 18 points
*2015 September*
19/09/2015 FNRttC Cardiff Swansea *101km* 19 points
*2015 October*
03/10/2015 Medway Bridges Ride Dartford - Aylesford - Penshurst - Forest Row - Turners Hill - Hayes. *166km* 20 points
*2015 November*
08/11/2015 Beckenham - Westerham - Tonbridge - Claygate - Underriver- Otford *105km* 21 points
14/11/2015 Crawley - Tonbridge - Whitstable *113km* 22 points
*2015 December*
12/12/15 Cambridge - London Night ride. *110km* 23 points


----------



## jiberjaber (12 Dec 2015)

Didn't get out till Feb

*Feb 15*
07th Feb - Chelmsford to Clacton 104.2km 1 points
15th Feb - Chelmsford City CTC ride out to Allens Green 105.6km 2 points
_*March 15*_
01 March - Chelmsford CTC ride out to Lamarsh 103.3km 3 points
06 Match - FNRttC Brighton Edition 102.2km 4 points
22 March - Chelmsford CTC Ride to Finchingfield via Bocking Church Street 103.6km 5 points
27 March - Trip to the seaside, Southend edition....103.7km 6 points
*April 15*
05 April - Chelmsford CTC ride to Henham via Thaxted 102.5km 7 points
12 April - Chelmsford CTC Ride to Waltham Abbey 106.8km 8 points
17 April - FNRTtC, Bognor Edition main event... 138.6km 9 points
25 April - Chelmsford to Carshalton, Kent Edition 113.9km 10 points
*May 15*
04 May - Ipswich to pick up my train tickets 108km 11 points
10 May - My first Imperial Century dedicated to the Ott Family 169km 12 points
22 May - Finchingfield and the Blue Egg for Lunch 100km 109km 13 points
*June 15*
06 June - Abridge & Allen's Green, hell of a WSW wind today... 114km 14 points
14 June - Chelmsford CTC Ride that didnt go to Burnham... 120km 15 points
28 June - Chelmsford CTC Layer de la Haye 104km 16 points
*July 15*
06 July - Welcome to the jungle..... The Dengie Adventure 136km 17 points
25 July - Wen-Wen: London to Hastings 139km 18 points
*Aug 15*
01 Aug - Sunrise and Bacon Sarnies 114km 19 points
13 Aug - Coast to Coast Day 2 2015 126km 20 points
23 Aug - Chelmsford CTC Brick End via Hatfield Heath / Sawbridgeworth 101km 21 points
30 Aug - Chelmsford CTC to Assington via Aldham 113.8km 22 points

*Sept 15*
06 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D2 Hesdin to Ypres 100.9km 23 points
08 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D4 Brugge to Hellevoietsluis 116.6km 24 points
09 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D5 Hellevoietsluis to Utrecht 114.7km 25 points
10 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D6 Utrecht Rest Day 152.3km 26 points
12 Sept - Fridays Lowlands Tour D8 Zaandam to Hook of Holland 127.3km 27 points
20 Sept - Chelmsford CTC to Great Yeldham via Greenstead Green 106.6km 28 points
27 Sept - Colchester CTC 100km and my first 200km ride! 201.5km 30 points

*Oct 15*
03 Oct - The Suffolk Byways 110km Audax 121.7km 31 points
10 Oct - Flitch Way with captain slow.... 105.9km 32 points
17 Oct - A trip to The Freewheel in Kent. 203.2km 34 points
28 Oct - Coasts & Castles Day 4 - Berwick to Innerleithen 109.9km 35 points

*Nov 15*
15 Nov - Chelmsford CTC Ride to Mount Bures via Coggeshall 113.4km 36 points

*Dec 15*
04 Dec - Getting my Dec 100km in. (taking the CdF for a swim).. 124.7km 37 points
11 Dec - Not a Christmas Friday's Night ride - Cambridge to London 111.1km 38 points
20 Dec - Santa Special 200km Audax 202.5km 40 points


----------



## Donger (13 Dec 2015)

*Limped over the finishing line today. Never got any easier but what a fantastic challenge this has been. Thanks, Cyclechat.

January: *

Sat 24 Jan: Jack and Grace Cotton Memorial Audax. (*105km*) 09:00am Aztec West *6hrs 25mins (ice)*

*February: *

Sun 1 Feb: Windrush Winter Warm-up Audax. (*108km*) 09:00am Ashton Keynes

*6hrs 30mins (some frost and ice)*

*March:*

Sat 14 Mar: Character Coln Audax (*102km*) 09:00am Andoversford

*6hrs 10mins*.

*April:*

Sun 12 Apr: “Paris-Roubaix Rob Willmott Memorial event (Eastgate Cycles)… plus ride there and back.(*104.6km*).

*5hrs 15mins* for 60 mile event.

*May:*

Sat 9 May: South Glos 100 Audax. *(106km)* 09:30am Alveston

*6hrs 56 mins (very, very, windy) *

*June:*

Sat 6 Jun: Bridge and Back, 07:00am *(104.1km).*

*5hrs 25mins.*

*July:*

Sat 11 Jul: Teddy Bears’ Picnic Audax *(103.6km)* 09:00 Bushley, Tewkesbury

*6hrs 5mins*

*August:*

Sun 9 Aug: *(101.5km)* Kingsway CC ride to Ross-on-Wye and back following Epney & back. Not timed.

*September:*

Tues 22 Sep, *(101.4km)* Home to Cropthorne (Worcs) and back

*5hrs 54mins* (inc leisurely 2 course meal !)

*October:*

Sat 3 Oct: Tasty Cheddar Audax. *(101.5km)* inc to & from car 09:00am Bristol *(hilly)*

*6 hrs 55 mins*

*November:*

Sun 1 Nov: *(103.3km)* Longney loop plus Kingsway CC ride to Dursley & back plus Frampton & back *(foggy)*

*4 hrs 45 mins*

*December:*

Sun 13 Dec: *(103.2km)* Home-Kingsway-Staunton-Eastnor-Hollybush-Castlemorton Common-Staunton-Kingsway-Slimbridge-Frampton-Longney-Stonebench-Home. *(Cold and drizzling. Several floods).*

*5 hrs 25 mins.*


*Job done. 12 points. Happy to be the Lanterne Rouge.*


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Dec 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)
_November_
- 1st November, 113.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Aysgarth, Col du Cray, Kettlewell, Littondale, Austwick - 1,735m)
- 4th November, 101.1km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle - 1,461m)
- 12th November, 102.7km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Walker Fold, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)
- 25th November, 107.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Newby Head - 1,585m)
_December_
- 7th December, 102.2km, 1 point (Newby Head Ingleborough circuit twice, with added water - 1,434m)
- 10th December, 100.7km, 1 point (Flood-blocked, repeatedly, at local dead-ends :-\ - 1,594m)
- 14th December, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,381m)

*Total points: 53
Total distance: 6,206.1 km*


----------



## fatjel (14 Dec 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points)
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points)
10th October 208.2 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge -- https://www.strava.com/activities/410309477 (43 points)
17th October 110 km -- Mid Sussex Hilly audax -- http://www.strava.com/activities/414901678/segments/9972542204 (44 points)
25th October 101 km -- KCA reliability Trial + a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/420130070 (45 points)
*November*
8th November 212.5 km ---- Staplehurst Dungeoness Hythe Tonbridge Staplehurst --- https://www.strava.com/activities/428965520 (47 points)
14th November 104.4 km --- Reliable permanent audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/432627883 (48 points)
21st November 107.1 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/436684631 (49 points)
28th November 103.9 km --- AAA Milne permanent audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/440965681 (50 points )
*December*
2nd December 210.6 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge-- https://www.strava.com/activities/443318376 (52 points)
12th December 104.7 km--- AAA Milne (again ) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/448974897 (53 points)

*Total Distance* *5841.6 km*


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Dec 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)
_November_
- 1st November, 113.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Aysgarth, Col du Cray, Kettlewell, Littondale, Austwick - 1,735m)
- 4th November, 101.1km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle - 1,461m)
- 12th November, 102.7km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Walker Fold, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)
- 25th November, 107.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Newby Head - 1,585m)
_December_
- 7th December, 102.2km, 1 point (Newby Head Ingleborough circuit twice, with added water - 1,434m)
- 10th December, 100.7km, 1 point (Flood-blocked, repeatedly, at local dead-ends :-\ - 1,594m)
- 14th December, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,381m)
- 16th December, 101km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,687m)

*Total points: 54
Total distance: 6,307.1 km*


----------



## Fubar (19 Dec 2015)

*2015*
_*January*_
17 January, 100k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (1 point)
25 January, 107k - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*February*_
01 February, 108K - DCC 09:30 Ride (burst at 50k, towed home): route as above but in reverse (3 points)
15 February, 101K - DCC 09:30 Ride: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Cardenden, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Milnathort, Kinross, Kelty, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*March*_
21 March, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (5 points)
29 March, 115K - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Stirling, Cambusbarron, Causwayhead, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*April*_
4 April, 101K - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline (7 points)
19 April, 100k (Estimate - Garmin failure): Dunfermline, Cleish, Lomonds, Glentarkie, Glenfarg, Cleish, Dunfermline (8 points)
25 April, 111k - Kinross Sportive: Kinross, Lomonds, Newburgh, Bridge of Earn, Dunning, Cleish, Kinross (9 points)
_*May*_
2 May, 101k - Extended Bun Run: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish, Dunfermline (10 points)
10 May, 130k - Etape Caledonia 2015: Pitlochry, Queens View, Kinloch Rannoch, Loch Rannoch, Scheihallion, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (11 points)
16 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (12 points)
23 May, 101k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (13 points)
30 May, 100k - Half Bun/Half Solo: Route as above (14 points)
_*June*_
13 June, 115.53k - split over 2 Rides, Ride to Edinburgh and Tour o the Borders Rehearsal Ride: Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Innerleithen, Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Innerleithen (15 points)
19/20 June, 150k Night Ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, East Lothian, Musselburgh, Haddington, East Linton, West Barns then back again, all through the night (16 points)
_*July*_
9 July, 101k - Cornish Solo Ride: Carnon Downs, Chasewater, Redruth, Praze an Breeble, Leedstown, Hayle, St Ives, Hayle, Godrevy, Portreath, Redruth, Chasewater, Carnon Downs (17 points)
25 July, 132k - Callander Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Bridge of Allen, Doune, Callander, Doune, Bridge of Allen, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (18 points)
_*August*_
9 August, 120k - Tour o' the Borders: Peebles, Tweedsmuir, Tala Reservoir, St Mary's Loch, Berrybush, Witchyknowe, Paddy Slacks, Cardrona, Peebles (19 Points)
14 August, 101k - CC Ecosse Tour Day 2: Callander, Strathyre, Balquidder, Lochearnhead, Killin, Loch Tay, Kenmore, Strathtay, Logierait, Pitlochry (20 Points)
30 August, 144k - Erit Lass "prep" ride: Dunfermline, Edinburgh, Mussleburgh, Aberlady, Gullane, North Berwick, Haddington, Gifford, Tranent, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh, Dunfermline (21 points)
_*September*_
5 Sept, 100k - Reverse Solo Route: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Scotlandwell, Kinneswood, Milnathort, Yetts o' Muchart, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (22 points)
20 Sept, 208k - Erit Lass Audax: Musselburgh, North Berwick, Haddington, Innerleithen, Lauder, Duns, Longformacus, Gifford, Tranent, Musselburgh (24 points)
_*October*_
3 October, 100k - Round the Loch and Over the Hill: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Scotlandwell, Kinneswood, Milnathort, Yetts o' Muchart, Dollar, Muchart, Cleish, Dunfermline (25 points)
10 October, 116k - CC Ride to see @SatNavSaysStraightOn (split into 3): Dunfermline to Kirkcaldy, Blair Atholl/Loch Rannoch/Blair Atholl, Train Station to Home
(26 points)
_*November*_
14 November, 101k - Windy and Wet Stirling Castle Loop: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Pineapple, Cowie, Stirling, Hillfoots, Saline, Dunfermline (27 points)
_*December*_
19 December, 107k - Very Windy ride back from Elie: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath (to meet @Col5632), Kelty, Leslie, Glenrothes, Leven, Elie, Leven, Methil, Buckhaven, Dysart, Kirkcaldy, Crossgates, Dunfermline (28 points)


----------



## fatjel (20 Dec 2015)

*January*
10th Jan 100.6 km --- SFA club ride --- https://app.strava.com/activities/239194682 (1 point)
*February*
7th Feb 113.4 km ----SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445 (2 points)
28th Feb 106.1 km----- SFA club ride---- https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436 (3 points)
*March*
6th March 100.4 km ...... Staplehurst-Appledore-Yalding_Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/263819952 (4 points)
12th March 183.3 km ----- Golden green - Wingham- Golden green -- https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131 (5 poits)
22nd March 208.7 km ---- Man of Kent Audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/272617727 (7 points)
28th March 114 km -- SFA b group to Rye---- https://app.strava.com/activities/275443247 (8 points)
*April*
6th April 108.4 km ....... Cambrian 1e perm Cardigan - Haverfordwest - Newcastle Emlyn - Cardigan https://app.strava.com/activities/280470864 (9 points)
17th April 100.3 km -- Staplehurst-- Hastings--Rye --Staplehurst --- http://app.strava.com/activities/287227349 (10 points)
18th April 133.9 km -- SFA b group + a bit ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/287826314 (11 points)
25th April 141.1km ---- SFA b group to New Romney ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/292360799 (12 points)
*May*
9th May 101.6 km ---SFA D+ Ride ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/301052202 (13 points)
17th May 103.4 km --- Tour of the local hills ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/306172961 (14 points)
24th May 106.6 km---- Blackhouse Hill Revival Audax ----- https://app.strava.com/activities/310961899 (15 points)
*June*
5th June 116.5 km ----Staplehurst- Appledore- Staplehurst ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/318966883 (16 points)
6th June 167.8 ---- Marden - dungeones - Hythe -Staplehurst ---- http://app.strava.com/activities/319723464 (17 points)
12th June 113.4 km ----- Staplehurst - Appledore -- Bethersden -- Staplehurst http://app.strava.com/activities/324050248 (18 points)
21st June 322.6 km --- Fairies flat 300 audax --- http://app.strava.com/activities/330322768 (21 points)
27th June 103.4 km ----- SFA easy ride + a bit ----- http://app.strava.com/activities/334060712 (22 points)
*July*
4th July 101km ----- AAA milne audax ---- https://app.strava.com/activities/339123980 (23 points)
11th July 154.6 km ------ SFA easy ride + a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/343891071 (24 points)
25th July 219.2 km ----- Weald of Kent perm --- http://www.strava.com/activities/353973800 (26 points)
29th July 103.9 km ---- Reliable perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/356722592 (27 points)
*August*
8th August 205.1 km ---- Man of Kent perm ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/364247587 (29 points)
15th August 210.9 km ---- Seaford-Yalding perm ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/369791960 (31 points)
21st August 103.3 km ----- AAA Milne perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374332446 (32 points)
22nd August 101.3 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/374889274 (33 points)
30th August 106.4 km ------ Down to Downs perm --- https://www.strava.com/activities/380955089 (34 points)
*September*
8th September 100.9 km ---- Staplehurst to Lydd (ish) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/387863597 (35 points) 287m 
13th September 111.7 km --- Crown Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/391651843 (36 points) 1531m
19th September 209.8 km --- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge --- http://www.strava.com/activities/395700258 (38 points)
27th September 204.6 km --- Fairys Fall 200 audax -- https://www.strava.com/activities/401687856 (40 points)
*October*
3rd October 101km--- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/405533490 (41 points)
10th October 208.2 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge -- https://www.strava.com/activities/410309477 (43 points)
17th October 110 km -- Mid Sussex Hilly audax -- http://www.strava.com/activities/414901678/segments/9972542204 (44 points)
25th October 101 km -- KCA reliability Trial + a bit -- https://www.strava.com/activities/420130070 (45 points)
*November*
8th November 212.5 km ---- Staplehurst Dungeoness Hythe Tonbridge Staplehurst --- https://www.strava.com/activities/428965520 (47 points)
14th November 104.4 km --- Reliable permanent audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/432627883 (48 points)
21st November 107.1 km ---- SFA easy ride plus a bit --- https://www.strava.com/activities/436684631 (49 points)
28th November 103.9 km --- AAA Milne permanent audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/440965681 (50 points )
*December*
2nd December 210.6 km -- Tonbridge -Dungeoness- Hythe- Tonbridge-- https://www.strava.com/activities/443318376 (52 points)
12th December 104.7 km--- AAA Milne (again ) --- https://www.strava.com/activities/448974897 (53 points)
19th DSecember 132.4 km --- SFA easy ride plus a bit -- http://www.strava.com/activities/452886061 (54 points)

*Total Distance* *5974 km*


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Dec 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)
_November_
- 1st November, 113.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Aysgarth, Col du Cray, Kettlewell, Littondale, Austwick - 1,735m)
- 4th November, 101.1km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle - 1,461m)
- 12th November, 102.7km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Walker Fold, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)
- 25th November, 107.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Newby Head - 1,585m)
_December_
- 7th December, 102.2km, 1 point (Newby Head Ingleborough circuit twice, with added water - 1,434m)
- 10th December, 100.7km, 1 point (Flood-blocked, repeatedly, at local dead-ends :-\ - 1,594m)
- 14th December, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,381m)
- 16th December, 101km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,687m)
- 23rd December, 102.3km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Malham Cove Road, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth, Ribblehead - 2,057m)

*Total points: 55
Total distance: 6,409.4 km*


----------



## Brandane (28 Dec 2015)

*January*
31st.......Osceola county, Florida. 104km. Strava.

*February*
3rd.......Orlando/Disney/Kissimmee area.117 km. Strava.

*March*
7th.......Down south in that there London. 104 km. Strava.

*April*
4th.......Part 1 of Scotland coast to coast; Largs to Lanark. 106km. Strava.

*May*
21st.......Amiens to Abbeville on path along the Somme. 104km. Strava.
26th.......Encore! Amiens to Abbeville and return, with some route variations. 104km. Strava.

*June*
10th.......Largs to Dumfries. 162km. Strava.
19th.......EdFoC night ride. 100km. Strava.
23rd.......Arran. 101 km. Strava.

*July*
1st........Greenock/Kilmacolm/Dalry loop. 103km. Strava.
30th......Flaxton to Scarborough; York to Flaxton. 108km. Strava.

*August*
7th.......Largs to Glasgow via Gourock/Kilcreggan/Helensburgh. 103km. Strava.

*September*
1st.......One day, 2 rides, 400 miles apart! Does that count? Heathrow to Euston; then Glasgow central to home. 102km. Strava 1 Strava 2

*October*
13th ....... Largs/Kilmacolm/Johnstone/Kilwinning/Largs. 103km. Strava.

*November*
3rd......... Repeat of October! 103km Strava.

*December.*
28th ........ Girvan to Largs. 102km. Strava.


----------



## redfalo (29 Dec 2015)

About time for an update...


January
04/01 - 103km - Highbury - Epping - Chelmsford and back - 1 point
17/01 - 214km - Willie Warmer Auxdax - 2 points

February
02/02 - 204km - DIY Audax London-Essex-London - 2 points
20/02 - 105km - London to Brighton night ride - 1 point

March
06/03 - 207 km - London - Brighton - Windsor - 2 points
22/03 - 208 km - Man of Kent Audax - 2 points

April
11/04 - 304 km - Green and Yellow Fields Audax - 3 points
17/04 - 124 km - Night Ride London to Barnham - 1 point

May
10/05 - 414 km - Asparagus and Strawberry Audax - 4 points
23/05 - 110 km - Brix to Bayeux (The Fridays Normandy 2015) - 1 point
25/05 - 113 km - Honfleur to Dieppe (The Fridays Normandy 2015) - 1 point
30/05 - 624 km - Windsor-Chester-Windsor Audax - 6 points

June
22/06 - 206 km - DIY Audax London-Essex-London - 2 points

July
07/07 - 211 km - After-Work DIY Audax - 2 points
11/07 - 306 km - A rough Diamond Audax - 3 points

August
07/08 - 205 km - After-Work DIY Audax - 2 points
13/08 - 103 km - Riding down to PBP 1: London to Newhaven - 1 point
14/08 - 178 km - Riding down to PBP 2: Dieppe to St. Quentin - 1 point
16/08 - 1241 km - PBP - 12 points
25/08 - 114 km - Bromptoneering in Belgium and France - 1 point

September
5/09 - 104 km - The Friday's tour 2016: Dieppe to Hesdin - 1 point
20/09 - 208 km - DIY Audax London-Essex-London - 2 points

October
24/09 - 205km - DIY Audax London-Cambridge-London - 2 points

November
7/11 - 215km - Upper Thames Audax - 2 points

December
3/11 - 205 km - DIY Audax London-Essex-London - 2 points

Total: 59 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Dec 2015)

*2015*
_January_
- 5th January, 105.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Waddington Malham, Ribblehead - 2,066m)
- 8th January, 102.9km, 1 point (Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Tebay, Oxenholme - 1,859m)
- 24th January, 101.2km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Arnside, Hornby - 1,695m)
_February_
- 5th February, 110.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Austwick, Settle, Newby Head - 1,419m)
- 9th February, 108.0km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Grassington, Littondale - 2,069m)
- 12th February, 103.4km, 1 point (Settle, Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Melling - 1,494m)
- 15th February, 124.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,664m)
- 25th February, 120.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tebay, Kendal - 1,882m)
- 27th February, 100*.*4km, 1 point (Gressingham, Kendal, Carnforth double loop - 1,530m)
_March_
- 4th March, 103.5km, 1 point (Forest of Bowland outer circuit. Quernmore, Trough, Waddington, Settle - 2,027m)
- 10th March, 116.1km, 1 point (Clapham, Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Swaledale, Grinton Moor, Ribblehead - 2,181m)
- 19th March, 100.4km, 1 point (Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe climb, Malham Cove Road, Ribblehead - 1,946m)
- 22nd March, 126.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby - 1,850m)
- 25th March, 136.4km, 1 point (Newby Head, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,320m)
_April_
- 8th April, 136.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Oxnop Moor, Keld, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Tunstall - 2,278m)
- 10th April, 105.6km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray - 1,544m)
- 16th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Settle cobbles rd., Malham Cove Rd., Halton Gill, Newby Head, Dent, Deepdale - 2,206m)
- 21st April, 153.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleak Moss, Reeth, Tan Hill, Kirkby S, Sedbergh, Kirkby L - 2,643m)
_May_
- 1st May, 166.0km, 1 point (Settle, Hetton, Burnsall, Pateley Bridge, Nidderdale, Trapping Hill, Masham, East Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale, Stainforth - 3,301m)
- 4th May 118.6km, 1 point (Cross O'Greet, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Bleasdale, Chipping, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts - 2,486m)
- 13th May 164km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Grinton Moor, The Stang, Moor Lane to Marske, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 3,226m)
- 15th May 101km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,502m)
- 20th May 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Kirby Stephen, The Coal Road, Cowgill, Ribblehead - 1,815m)
- 21st May 101.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Malham Cove Rd. - 2,053m)
_June_
- 11th June, 101.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Arncliffe evil hill, Malham, Settle - 1,827m)
- 12th June, 102.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Hawes, Coal Road, Dentdale, Ribblehead - 1,844m)
- 19th June, 147.8km, 1 point (Clapham to Washington via Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope - 2,281m)
- 23rd June, 134.1km, 1 point (Washington, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Oxnop Moor gated road, Hawes, Ribblehead - 2,894m)
- 27th June, 151.2km, 1 point (Clapham,Hawes, Catterick, Washington - 1,712m)
_July_
- 1st July, 138.3km, 1 point (Washington, Richmond, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,929m)
- 5th July 102.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Tebay-ish, Kendal, Gressingham - 1,364m)
- 25th July 151.9km, 1 point (CC Forum ride: Settle, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Fleet Moss, Littondale, Settle - 2,736m)
- 30th July 101.4km, 1 point (Local, not-as-flat-as-I-hoped meanderings - 1,666m)
_August_
- 3rd August 122.4km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Moss, Dentdale, Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Settle - 2,343m)
- 7th August 150.4km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Washington - 2,284m)
- 11th August 170.2km, 1 point (Washington, Tow Law, Holgate Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Hawes, Clapham - 2,921m)
- 15th August 103.7km, 1 point (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Littondale, Settle - 1,775m)
- 17th August 114.8km, 1 point (Bowland figure 8: Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Waddington Fell, Cross O'Greet - 2,458m)
- 30th August 100.9km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,615m)
- 31st August 103.6km, 1 point (Bowland circuit: Wray, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Wigglesworth - 1,602m)
_September_
- 5th September 105.3km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Hornby, Keasden - 1,495m)
- 18th September 132.1km, 1 point (Settle, Tosside, Clitheroe, Barnoldswick, Gargrave, Malham Cove Rd., Ribblehead - 2,227m)
_October_
- 1st October 221.9km, 2 points (Tebay, Melmerby, Hartside, Alston, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Hawes, Ribblehead - 3,358m)
- 3rd October 100.8km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Wigglesworth - 1,474m)
- 25th October, 101.4km, 1 point (Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kendal, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,581m)
_November_
- 1st November, 113.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Aysgarth, Col du Cray, Kettlewell, Littondale, Austwick - 1,735m)
- 4th November, 101.1km, 1 point (Wray, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle - 1,461m)
- 12th November, 102.7km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Walker Fold, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)
- 25th November, 107.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Newby Head - 1,585m)
_December_
- 7th December, 102.2km, 1 point (Newby Head Ingleborough circuit twice, with added water - 1,434m)
- 10th December, 100.7km, 1 point (Flood-blocked, repeatedly, at local dead-ends :-\ - 1,594m)
- 14th December, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,381m)
- 16th December, 101km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,687m)
- 23rd December, 102.3km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Malham Cove Road, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth, Ribblehead - 2,057m)
- 29th December, 101.9km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Dunsop Bridge, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Helwith Bridge - 1,770m)

*Total points: 56
Total distance: 6,511.3 km*


----------

